# The Flock: Indie-Game schaltet sich für immer ab, wenn zu viele Spieler sterben



## MichaelBonke (17. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Flock: Indie-Game schaltet sich für immer ab, wenn zu viele Spieler sterben* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Flock: Indie-Game schaltet sich für immer ab, wenn zu viele Spieler sterben


----------



## smutjesmooth (17. Juli 2015)

Irgendwie sinnfrei. Ich würde es nicht kaufen wenn Ich weiß das Ich es bald nicht mehr spielen kann.


----------



## GoldenGamerXL (17. Juli 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Irgendwie sinnfrei. Ich würde es nicht kaufen wenn Ich weiß das Ich es bald nicht mehr spielen kann.




dito....


----------



## Farragut (17. Juli 2015)

verzweifelter Versuch aus der Masse heraus zu stechen?


----------



## Worrel (17. Juli 2015)

Das ist ja grundsätzlich konzeptionell eine interessante Idee - aber als potentieller Kunde sehe ich nicht ein, für ein solches Spielkonzept Geld auszugeben.

Wieso geht man da nicht einen Schritt weiter und integriert Möglichkeiten, um den Zähler wieder nach oben zu pushen? So daß der Wunsch der Spielerschaft integriert wird? Bringt doch jetzt keinem was, wenn das Spiel abgeschaltet wird, während die Spieler alle verrückt nach dem Spiel sind.


----------



## Jalpar (17. Juli 2015)

Ich persönlich finde diese garnicht sooo dumm. Wieviele MMOs haben ihren ersten Geburtstag überlebt? Zumal in dem Artikel auch nicht gesagt wird, wie hoch diese Maximalpopulation ist. Wenn sie bei 1 Million liegt, ist das mehr, als die meisten MMOs an aktiven Spielern haben.

Was mir lediglich sonderbar vorkommt ist, daß es endgültig abgeschaltet werden soll, sobald der letzte Spieler das Zeitliche gesegnet hat.


----------



## Worrel (17. Juli 2015)

Jalpar schrieb:


> Zumal in dem Artikel auch nicht gesagt wird, wie hoch diese Maximalpopulation ist. Wenn sie bei 1 Million liegt, ist das mehr, als die meisten MMOs an aktiven Spielern haben.


Das heißt dann, daß jeder nur 10mal sterben darf, wenn sich 100.000 Spieler dafür finden. Das hatte ich in WoW bestimmt schon mit Stufe 20 hinter mir ...



> Was mir lediglich sonderbar vorkommt ist, daß es endgültig abgeschaltet werden soll, sobald der letzte Spieler das Zeitliche gesegnet hat.


Das ist aber das momentane Konzept. Und mit diesem Konzept wäre mir das keine 3 Euro wert.

Es geht übrigens nicht um Spieler, sondern um jeden einzelnen "Todesfall" im Spiel:
"With *each in-game death*, that "population" number — which will be visible throughout the game and in other venues — will tick down by one."


----------



## OutsiderXE (17. Juli 2015)

Frühzeitig zuschlagen? Eher gar nicht holen  Wie ich schon kommen sehe dass manche Spieler absichtlich ständig sterben nur um anderen den Spielspaß zu verderben.

Ich würd die Server dann zumindest neustarten.

Aber cool dass heutzutage sowas wenigstens mal ausprobiert wird.


----------



## Vordack (17. Juli 2015)

Viele werden es schnell holen um dabei sein zu können, ich denke darauf spielen die Entwickler ab.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Juli 2015)

wenn es kostenlos wäre, wäre so ein Feature ja nett, aber sobald es was kostet (auch wenn nur 5€) würde mich das abschrecken, mehr noch als ne Serverabschaltung bei Only-Online Spielen, weil ich da wenigstens ungefähr weiß, ok 1, 2 Jahre wirds wohl mindestens laufen, selbst wenns floppt, hier weiß ich quasi nix und muss mich drauf verlassen, dass nicht zuviele "Noobs" spielen, damit ich selbst lange genug spielen kann.


----------



## Fireball8 (17. Juli 2015)

An sich ist die Idee ja nicht schlecht, allerdings finde ich auch, dass es 'ne Möglichkeit geben sollte, den Zähler wieder nach oben zu treiben.
Oder die ganze Welt startet eben wieder von vorne, wenn er auf 0 steht. Müsste halt fair und nicht zu frustrierend gemacht werden. 

Allerdings würde ich es auch nur anrühren, wenn es F2P wäre


----------



## doomkeeper (17. Juli 2015)

So ein Spielkonzept würde auf keinen Fall ausgenutzt werden um künstliche Tode zu provozieren. 

Entweder jemand meint wirklich dass dieses Spielkonzept zum Verkaufshit wird oder es ist einfach nur der verzweifelte Versuch eine Art Survival Feeling 2.0 zu entwickeln.
Ich habe nix gegen Perma Death aber dieses Konzept wäre auch rechtlich gesehen gar nicht möglich oder? Immerhin ist das eigentlich eine Drohung und jegliche Verantwortung über dieses Produkt
wird auf den Konsumenten geschoben.

Das Spiel ist nicht interessant aber mich würde es interessieren inwiefern diese Politik überhaupt legal wäre.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (17. Juli 2015)

> Allerdings sollte man sich den Kauf vielleicht nicht allzu lange überlegen. The Flock wird nämlich eine von Vornherein festgelegte, unveränderliche Maximalpopulation haben. Mit jedem Tod eines Spielers nimmt diese ab. Ist der Zähler auf Null, wird The Flock abgeschaltet.



Für mich ein Grund, mir den Kauf besonders lange und gründlich zu überlegen...


----------



## Emke (17. Juli 2015)

Ein Spiel kaufen nur damit es irgendwann komplett Nutzlos wird und je mehr es sich holen desto schneller kommt dieser Punkt. Nein Danke


----------



## doomkeeper (17. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich mir die Reaktionen im Netz so ansehe ist das schon jetzt eine Totgeburt 

Können sie gleich sein lassen ^^


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Reaktionen im Netz so ansehe ist das schon jetzt eine Totgeburt
> 
> Können sie gleich sein lassen ^^



oder halt direkt F2P drauß machen, dann könnte es sogar cool werden, da verliert man ja dann nix (außer Zeit)


----------



## Worrel (17. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist nicht interessant aber mich würde es interessieren inwiefern diese Politik überhaupt legal wäre.


Inwiefern sind dann denn MMOs legal? Da weiß man ja auch nicht, wann die Server abgestellt werden.

"Schlimmstenfalls" läßt man den Counter erst nach 3 Monaten loslaufen und verkauft das Spiel nur die ersten 2 Monate lang. Dann hätte man für jeden Spieler mind. 30 Spieltage garantiert, was bei entsprechender Kommunikation für sämtliche Gesetzestexte ausreichen sollte.


Der Originalmeldung nach zu urteilen, ist das übrigens nicht nur ein "verzweifelte Originalität", sondern macht im Rahmen ihres Konzeptes durchaus Sinn: This multiplayer horror game will be alive only as long as its players are | Polygon


----------



## doomkeeper (17. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Inwiefern sind dann denn MMOs legal? Da weiß man ja auch nicht, wann die Server abgestellt werden.
> 
> "Schlimmstenfalls" läßt man den Counter erst nach 3 Monaten loslaufen und verkauft das Spiel nur die ersten 2 Monate lang. Dann hätte man für jeden Spieler mind. 30 Spieltage garantiert, was bei entsprechender Kommunikation für sämtliche Gesetzestexte ausreichen sollte.
> 
> ...



Schön und gut wenn sie hier so ein Konzept verkaufen wollen aber hier gehts um andere Dinge wie z.b. Rechte der Konsumenten.
Ein Multiplayerspiel einzustellen weil die Nutzeraktivitäten kaum vorhanden sind ergibt Sinn. Kein Sinn ergibt es die Lebensdauer des Spiels an virtuelle Tode aller Käufer zu knüpfen - da kann das Konzept noch so revolutionär sein.

Man kann dieses System stark ausnutzen und darunter leiden alle Käufer des Spiels. Ergo: Totaler Quatsch.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (17. Juli 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> oder halt direkt F2P drauß machen, dann könnte es sogar cool werden, da verliert man ja dann nix (außer Zeit)


Tja, aber dann verdienen die Entwickler auch nicht wirklich was dran (eventueller In-Game-Shop hin oder her, den würde ich bei sowas eh nicht nutzen, wenn das erworbene Zeug morgen schon nutzlos sein kann). Und genau darauf scheint mir dieses Konzept abzuzielen, auf das ohnehin schon aktuell ziemlich dominante MUSS-SOFORT-KAUFEN-Gen im Menschen. Klingt für mich einfach ungefähr folgendermaßen: "Puuh, wir brauchen Cash, und zwar jetzt. Wie kriegen wir das am besten hin? Klar, wir bieten einen Anreiz, das Ganze so schnell wie irgend möglich zu kaufen!". 
Und selbst wenn ich mit dieser Theorie voll daneben liegen sollte, halte ich die Idee immer noch für Blödsinn. Letztlich werden sich bestimmt einige Leute finden, die das Spiel gerne zocken und nicht bloß schnell den Death-Count hochtreiben wollen  (was definitiv auch ein Problem ist). Und dass diese Spieler dann ab dem Tag X einfach nicht mehr die Möglichkeit haben zu spielen, hat fast schon was sadistisches^^.


----------



## MADmanOne (17. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich habe nix gegen Perma Death aber dieses Konzept wäre auch rechtlich gesehen gar nicht möglich oder?


Doch, meines Wissen ist das sehr wohl möglich, weil man an einer Software immer nur eine Nutzungslizenz erwirbt. Und die muss nicht unbegenzt sein. Wichtig ist nur, daß vor dem Kauf eindeutig sichtzbar ist was man da kauft und wie die Nutzungsbedingungen aussehen.
Wenn also es dick auf der Packung steht oder man beim Online-Kauf durch eine Spezielle Option die man separat anklicken muss die Kenntnisnahme bestätigt, dann ist das meines Wissens rechtlich einwandfrei. Man darf es aber nicht irgendwo in den AGBs verstecken, es muss eine separate Bestätigung sein.

Davon abgesehen finde ich es eine lustige Idee. Ob ich sowas kaufen würde hängt sehr stark vom Preis ab. Wenn ich ins Kino gehe, dann darf ich mit einer Karte auch nur jeweils einmal in den Film. Wenn der Preis also niedrig genug liegt, dann spräche da für mich nichts dagegen eine Nutzungsbegrenzung zu haben.


----------



## belakor602 (17. Juli 2015)

Wetten das Spiel wird sowieso so "beliebt" dass der Counter niemalas ablaufen wird bevor die Entwickler mit Scham die Server aus Kostengründen abschalten werden? Ich würde mir da keine Sorgen machne aufgrund des Counters. Verlasst euch darauf dass der Counter hoch genug sein wird, der Entwickler will ja auch Geld verdienen. Wird vermutlich auch mehr Geld verdienen als hätte da sowas Aufmerksamkeit erregt.


----------



## billy336 (17. Juli 2015)

so kann man die Käufer auch dazu überreden möglichst schnell und bald zuzuschlagen...


----------



## Xivanon (17. Juli 2015)

Kostenlos kann man es nicht anbieten, weil sich dann garantiert genügend Idioten finden, die immer wieder absichtlich sterben, um den Counter zu reduzieren. Aber das der Server nicht neu gestartet wird, wenn der letzte gestorben ist verstehe ich nicht. Dann wäre es vielleicht nicht ganz so intensiv, aber wenn ich weiß, dass ich nach einem frühen Tot nen Monat warten muss, bis ich es erneut probieren kann, wäre das wohl Anreiz genug, achtsam zu sein.

Nichts desto trotz würde ich das Problem des "Sabotierens" nicht unterschätzen. Wenn Sie das Spiel tatsächlich nur einmal laufen lassen wollen, finden sich definitiv auch einige (vielleicht etwas reichere) Idioten, die sich dann erst recht nen Spaß daraus machen, den Counter zu reduzieren, nur um zu sehen, ob der Server dann wirklich offline bleibt.


----------



## Worrel (17. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Schön und gut wenn sie hier so ein Konzept verkaufen wollen aber hier gehts um andere Dinge wie z.b. Rechte der Konsumenten.
> Ein Multiplayerspiel einzustellen weil die Nutzeraktivitäten kaum vorhanden sind ergibt Sinn.


Aber da hat der einzelne Konsument doch exakt das selbe Recht wie in diesem Fall. Er hat einen Preis gezahlt und hat dafür eine Gegenleistung zu erhalten.
Im Falle WoW wäre das der erste Freimonat und sämtliche Spielzeit, die er bisher bezahlt hat. Dennoch hätte Blizzard das Recht, die Server kurzfristig auszuschalten, wenn sie entsprechende Rückzahlungen tätigen würden oder die Server nur noch solange an lassen würden, wie bereits getätigte Spielzeitabwicklungen vorhanden sind.

Und genauso sehe ich auch hier keinen rechtlichen Grund, wieso die ihre Server nicht abschalten können, wann sie es für richtig halten - solange eben eine gewisse Mindestspielzeit gewährt ist und das Konzept deutlich auf den Packungen etc erklärt wurde.



> Kein Sinn ergibt es die Lebensdauer des Spiels an virtuelle Tode aller Käufer zu knüpfen - da kann das Konzept noch so revolutionär sein.
> 
> Man kann dieses System stark ausnutzen und darunter leiden alle Käufer des Spiels. Ergo: Totaler Quatsch.


a) Jemand kauft sich das Spiel und killt absichtlich viele Spieler, damit er möglichst wenig für sein Geld bekommt ...? Macht Sinn. 

b) Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist das doch so eine Art Evolve Verschnitt- sprich: der Tod der Gegner ist eins der Spielziele - wie kann man das System dann ausnutzen? In einem Team Deathmatch Shooter setzt man sich ja auch nicht hin und diskutiert, wer denn jetzt das Recht hat, die Runde gewonnen zu haben, ohne auch nur einen Schuß abzugeben.

c) Doch, *konzeptionell *macht das Sinn. Bloß nicht zwangsläufig auch als Praxis bei einem veröffentlichten Spiel.


----------



## kidou1304 (17. Juli 2015)

warum sollte das Konzept rechtlich gesehn nicht durchgehen? Man kann es ja spieln und zahlt nur einmal. In dem Falle ist das Spiel weniger eine Ware, als mehr eine Zeitlich begrenzte Dienstleistung.

Ich zahle für 2-3 Stunden Billiard schon ordentlich teilweise und je nach dem wieviel das Game kosten wird, werde ich da im Verhältnis gesehn bestimmt länger unterhalten.

Is mal was neues, weshalb es viele auch so aufnehmen wie sie es tun, aber finds interessant


----------



## Vordack (17. Juli 2015)

Wie war das bei diesem Cube von Molyneaux? Mußte man den kaufen um den totzuklicken oder war das  totgeklicke kostenlos?


----------



## Demondead (17. Juli 2015)

An und für sich gar nicht mal so uninteressant, je nach dem, wie das ganze genau funktionieren soll. Die Gefahr, dass einige nix besseres zu tun haben werden, als möglichst oft zu sterben um das Spiel "sterben" zu lassen seh ich auch, wenn das nicht durch iwelche Mechanismen unterbunden wird.

Was ich aber zu den ganzen Leuten sagen möchte, die sich jetzt schon darüber aufregen, dass das ja an Betrug grenze ein Spiel zu kaufen, das man irgendwann nicht mehr spielen könne: Habt ihr alle schon" Games for Windows Live" vergessen? Ich hab hier einige Spiele rumliegen, die ich ohne nochmal dafür Blechen zu müssen nie wieder spielen kann: Fallout 3, GTA 4, Batman: Arkham Assylum... DAS ist mies. Hier wird man wenigstens im Vornherein wissen, auf was man sich einlässt.


----------



## KiIlBiIl (17. Juli 2015)

So kann man sich auch zukünftige Wartungskosten sparen und auf die Community scheißen...


----------



## Merianie (17. Juli 2015)

wem darf ich mein Geld schenken? Bei Asterix hiess es immer "die spinnen, die Roemer".
Und das koennte zu ner Menge Aerger mit den Verbraucherschuetzern fuehren.


----------



## Tek1978 (17. Juli 2015)

Demondead schrieb:


> Was ich aber zu den ganzen Leuten sagen möchte, die sich jetzt schon darüber aufregen, dass das ja an Betrug grenze ein Spiel zu kaufen, das man irgendwann nicht mehr spielen könne: Habt ihr alle schon" Games for Windows Live" vergessen? Ich hab hier einige Spiele rumliegen, die ich ohne nochmal dafür Blechen zu müssen nie wieder spielen kann: Fallout 3, GTA 4, Batman: Arkham Assylum... DAS ist mies. Hier wird man wenigstens im Vornherein wissen, auf was man sich einlässt.



Das ist aber so nicht richtig.

Siehe 

Fallout 3: Vorbereitender Patch zur Trennung von Games for Windows Live

Und bei Batman kann ich sagen es funktioniert wenn man die Seriennummer über Steam aktiviert.

Also spielbar und man muss nicht nochmals dafür zahlen.


Bei einem Online Spiel gibt es immer das Risiko das man es irgendwann nicht mehr spielen kann, die Frage ist nur dauert es

10 Jahre

5 Jahre

oder geht es schon nicht mehr nach 3 Wochen....


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Juli 2015)

Das ist ein prima Beispiel, wie Innovationen nicht aussehen sollten. Features, die Spielbarkeit einschränken oder gar ab einem bestimmten Punkt unmöglich machen sind einfach nur ein Tritt in den Arsch der Spieler. Wenn ich schon Geld für ein Spiel bezahle, dann will ich es auch so oft ich will und wann ich will spielen können. Das ist ohnehin so ein Horrorszenario in meinem Kopf: Was passiert, wenn es Steam z. B. in 10 Jahren nicht mehr geben sollte? Dann ist doch mit einem Schlag die komplette Spielesammlung weg und auch die Retail-Datenträger Account-gebundener Spiele werden wertlos, weil keine Aktivierung mehr möglich ist.


----------



## Tek1978 (17. Juli 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das ist ein prima Beispiel, wie Innovationen nicht aussehen sollten. Features, die Spielbarkeit einschränken oder gar ab einem bestimmten Punkt unmöglich machen sind einfach nur ein Tritt in den Arsch der Spieler. Wenn ich schon Geld für ein Spiel bezahle, dann will ich es auch so oft ich will und wann ich will spielen können. Das ist ohnehin so ein Horrorszenario in meinem Kopf: Was passiert, wenn es Steam z. B. in 10 Jahren nicht mehr geben sollte? Dann ist doch mit einem Schlag die komplette Spielesammlung weg und auch die Retail-Datenträger Account-gebundener Spiele werden wertlos, weil keine Aktivierung mehr möglich ist.



Ja sicher kann das passieren, aber in dem Fall würde ich auch nicht zurückschrecken und mir für jedes verdammte Spiel das ich gekauft habe einen no cd crack besorgen falls da von Steam nichts nachkommt, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen gibt es ja zu 99%  crack's die funktionieren. Dazu muss man jetzt kein großer Experte sein um das zu finden.

Meine güte und wenn man bedenkt das es viele Spiele gibt die nur auf XP oder so laufen weil einfach zu alt, und man erstmal Probleme hat bis man die auf einem aktuellen System  zum laufen bringt, naja dann dürfte man sich echt fast nichts mehr kaufen.....

Es gibt immer Mittel und Wege und ich hab dann auch kein schlechtes Gewissen wenn ich das machen würde, da ich es legal erworben habe.
Dafür lass ich mich ruhigen Gewissens einknasten wenn Sie meinen ( <--- Dieser Satz war jetzt stark übertrieben  das ist mir absolut bewusst)


----------



## Worrel (17. Juli 2015)

Demondead schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle schon" Games for Windows Live" vergessen? Ich hab hier einige Spiele rumliegen, die ich ohne nochmal dafür Blechen zu müssen nie wieder spielen kann:... Batman: Arkham Asylum...


Das kann man doch afaik auf Steam umschreiben lassen.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juli 2015)

ich finde das grundsätzlich nicht uninteressant. denn das konzept kann ja tatsächlich dazu führen, dass man mit sehr viel mehr bedacht spielt. jeder tod tut richtig weh.
mal abwarten. hilft ja alles nix, wenn das gameplay scheisse ist.

weshalb manche da rechtliche probleme sehen wollen, leuchtet mir btw überhaupt nicht ein. the flock hat ein ablaufdatum.
 na und; warum sollte das nicht gehen?


----------



## Demondead (17. Juli 2015)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> Das ist aber so nicht richtig.
> 
> Siehe
> 
> ...



Wegen Fallout 3 werd ich nochmal schauen, ob ich da nen Patch herbekomm.

Fakt ist: Weder Fallout 3 GOTY, noch Batman: Arkham Assylum lassen sich mit Key bei Steam aktivieren. Arkham City ja, aber Assylum nicht!


----------



## svd (17. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist ja grundsätzlich konzeptionell eine interessante Idee - aber als potentieller Kunde sehe ich nicht ein, für ein solches Spielkonzept Geld auszugeben.
> 
> Wieso geht man da nicht einen Schritt weiter und integriert Möglichkeiten, um den Zähler wieder nach oben zu pushen? So daß der Wunsch der Spielerschaft integriert wird? Bringt doch jetzt keinem was, wenn das Spiel abgeschaltet wird, während die Spieler alle verrückt nach dem Spiel sind.



Haha, stimmt. Das wäre ja genauso verrückt, als würde, sagen wir, "Electronic Arts", mal einfach so die MP Server älterer Battlefield Spiele abdrehen, um deren neuere Ableger zu pushen. Völlig undenkbar... 

Zumindest sind Vogelsap ehrlich genug und sagen gleich, dass das Spiel eine begrenzte Lebenszeit hat. Vlt macht das Spiel ja Spaß. Und wer dabei gewesen ist, gehört so einem Klub wie "Yep, ich habe
"Ultima Online" gespielt" an. Exklusivität muss weder günstig, noch, per Definition, für die Masse zugängig sein.


----------



## OutsiderXE (17. Juli 2015)

ich habe asylum (goty-edition) bei steam aktiviert. kann sein dass die die keys mit derz eit freigeschaltet haben, also wenn dein letzter versuch schon lange her ist kannst du es ja nochmal versuchen.


----------



## Worrel (17. Juli 2015)

Demondead schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Weder Fallout 3 GOTY, noch Batman: Arkham Assylum lassen sich mit Key bei Steam aktivieren. Arkham City ja, aber Assylum nicht!


Laut dieser News sollte das aber der Fall sein.
Wo hast du das Spiel denn ursprünglich her? Kann es sein, daß ein Vorbesitzer den Key schon an seinen Steam Account gebunden hat?

btw: Asylum, nur mit einem S.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Juli 2015)

billy336 schrieb:


> so kann man die Käufer auch dazu überreden möglichst schnell und bald zuzuschlagen...



Nee. So nicht. Ich will ein Game auch immer später noch einmal spielen. Aber wenn es absehbar ist, daß ein Game vom Entwickler von vorn herein vorgesehen irgendwann nicht mehr funktioniert bin ich draußen.


----------



## Mav99 (17. Juli 2015)

Zu Fallout 3: 

ich spiele das aktuell gerade wieder und ich habe mit meiner UK Collectors Edition GfWL nie zu Gesicht bekommen. Ich habe das Spiel damals von Disk installiert, GfWL nicht installiert und es lief ohne Probleme. Wegen zahlreicher Mods habe ich es nie deinstalliert, ich spiele jetzt also immer noch die alte Installation von 2008, erweitert mit ein paar neueren Mods. (Die DLCs habe ich übrigens auch auf Disk im UK gekauft so das auch dafür GfWL nie nötig war.) 

Aber unabhängig davon gibt es auf Nexusmods einen GfWL Disabler: Games for Windows LIVE Disabler at Fallout3 Nexus - mods and community


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juli 2015)

Irgendwie klingt das nach einer nicht durchdachten Idee. So etwas würde mich eher vom Kauf abschrecken.


----------



## nuuub (17. Juli 2015)

Eine andere Frage.

Nehmen wir mal an ich spiele dieses Spiel und es gefällt mir. Allerdings, wie das leben in einem Game so ist, gehe ich drauf. Da mir dieses Spiel aber gefällt, und ich es weiterhin spielen will, kaufe ich mir das Spiel nochmal... Ist das vielleicht der Sinn der Sache?

Wie groß soll die Population den sein? 100 000? 1 Million? 10 Millionen?

Sorry, ich sehe in dem "Spielprinzip" einen Trick um das selbe Spiel an den gleichen Spieler mehrmals zu verkaufen.


----------



## SmokeOnFire (17. Juli 2015)

Ich halte da nix von. Das sollte die Community entscheiden, wann ein Spiel aus Desinteresse stirbt. Da kommt ja nie richtig Schwung zusammen, wenn sich anfangs viele zurückhalten. Is die Frage, obs auch öffentlich wird, wie viele Tode drin sind und wie weit es fortgeschritten ist. Dennoch, ein Spiel mit Ansage zum Abschalten krieg ich nicht in meinen Kopf. Das Ziel sollte doch sein, dass es lange Spaß macht.
Insbesondere aber stört mich das Gefühl, dass für mich das Spiel schneller weg ist, wenn andere schlecht spielen und öfter sterben.
Also ich werds mit Interesse beobachten, aber ob das kommerziell taugt oder funktioniert... ich bin gespannt. Aber ich gucks mir von außen an.


----------



## SmokeOnFire (17. Juli 2015)

nuuub schrieb:


> Eine andere Frage.
> 
> ... Da mir dieses Spiel aber gefällt, und ich es weiterhin spielen will, kaufe ich mir das Spiel nochmal... Ist das vielleicht der Sinn der Sache?
> 
> ...



Also wenn ichs richtig verstehe, kauft jeder nur ein mal und wenn alle zusammen insgesamt x mal gestorben sind, gehen die Server aus. Lies den Artikel nochmal.


----------



## Worrel (17. Juli 2015)

nuuub schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an ich spiele dieses Spiel und es gefällt mir. Allerdings, wie das leben in einem Game so ist, gehe ich drauf. Da mir dieses Spiel aber gefällt, und ich es weiterhin spielen will, kaufe ich mir das Spiel nochmal... Ist das vielleicht der Sinn der Sache?


Das funktioniert so:

Es wird eine Population von zB 1.000.000  festgelegt.
Du stirbst.
Der Counter sinkt auf 999.999.
due wirst respawnt/loggst dich in ein neues Spiel ein.
Zwei deiner Mitspieler sterben.
Der Counter sinkt auf 999.997.
In einem anderen Spiel sind gerade 5 gestorben.
Der Counter sinkt auf 999.992.
Du kaufst dir das Spiel nochmal.
Der Counter bleibt auf 999.992.
Du stirbst nochmal (egal, mit welchem Account).
Der Counter sinkt auf 999.991.

Jeder ingame Tod - egal, von wem - wird vom Counter abgezogen. Wieviele Spiele verkauft wurden oder wie viele Leute das Spiel spielen, ist dabei völlig irrelevant.

Wenn der Counter auf 0 ist, kannst du dir so viele Spiele kaufen, wie du willst, du wirst es aber trotzdem nicht mehr spielen können.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Juli 2015)

Xivanon schrieb:


> Nichts desto trotz würde ich das Problem des "Sabotierens" nicht unterschätzen. Wenn Sie das Spiel tatsächlich nur einmal laufen lassen wollen, finden sich definitiv auch einige (vielleicht etwas reichere) Idioten, die sich dann erst recht nen Spaß daraus machen, den Counter zu reduzieren, nur um zu sehen, ob der Server dann wirklich offline bleibt.


Das stell ich mir lustich vor^^ Auf die Idee werden die Macher aber hoffentlich auch kommen und sich irgendwas einfallen lassen.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das funktioniert so:
> 
> Es wird eine Population von zB 1.000.000  festgelegt.
> Du stirbst.
> ...



Und genau das finde ich schwachsinnig.


----------



## doomkeeper (17. Juli 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich finde das grundsätzlich nicht uninteressant. denn das konzept kann ja tatsächlich dazu führen, dass man mit sehr viel mehr bedacht spielt. jeder tod tut richtig weh.
> mal abwarten. hilft ja alles nix, wenn das gameplay scheisse ist.



Genau... richtig weh. Nämlich dem Geldbeutel weil eine Software künstlich unbrauchbar gemacht wird. 



> weshalb manche da rechtliche probleme sehen wollen, leuchtet mir btw überhaupt nicht ein. the flock hat ein ablaufdatum.
> na und; warum sollte das nicht gehen?



Es ist ein künstliches erstelltes Ablaufdatum und das ist der Knackpunkt.
Es ist nicht wie bei anderen Multiplayer Spielen wo wirtschaftliche Gründe vorliegen.

Inwiefern man für dieses Spiel überhaupt Geld bezahlen darf ist die nächste Frage.

Falls sie es wirklich so hart durchziehen wollen dann gehe ich sehr stark davon aus dass es zu Problemen kommen könnte... Wie gesagt die Software wird auf eine künstliche Art und Weise unbrauchbar gemacht obwohl man
dafür gezahlt hat. Virtuelle Statistiken ist kein Grund die Software einzustellen -Wirtschaftliche hingegen schon

Edit:
Sie müssen dafür Sorgen dass das Spiel so lange wie möglich spielbar sein wird und dieses Konzept verhindert das.
Wie kann man das bitte schön plausibel erklären dass ein virtueller Tod mit dem Zustand der Software zusammenhängt? "Na weil es unser Spielkonzept ist?"

Die Software muss so gut wie immer funktionieren, unabhängig davon was im Spiel für Dinge passieren. Und wenn sie tatsächlich an diesem Konzept halten wollen dann muss es ein F2P Spiel werden.
Anders gehts nicht bzw. kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass sie das ohne rechtliche Probleme durchkriegen

Edit No.2
Ich halte das aber mittlerweile eher für einen PR Gag um Interesse zu wecken. Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es jemand tatsächlich ernst meint.


----------



## BiJay (18. Juli 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wie war das bei diesem Cube von Molyneaux? Mußte man den kaufen um den totzuklicken oder war das  totgeklicke kostenlos?


Das "Spiel" war kostenlos, man konnte aber Geld investieren, um das Abbauen zu beschleunigen.



Jalpar schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde diese garnicht sooo dumm. Wieviele MMOs haben ihren ersten Geburtstag überlebt?


Fast alle? Mir fällt zumindestens gerade keins ein, das nicht mindestens ein Jahr überstand. Sogar Hellgate: London schaffte dies. Nur jüngt das MOBA Infinite Crysis schafft keine 5 Monate, wobei dies aber auch F2P ist.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Es ist ein künstliches erstelltes Ablaufdatum und das ist der Knackpunkt.



wo ist da der knackpunkt? 
erklär es mir. 



> Sie müssen dafür Sorgen dass das Spiel so lange wie möglich spielbar sein wird



wer sagt, dass sie das "müssen"? 
das spiel ist genauso lange spielbar, wie gedacht. nämlich bis der counter auf 0 tickt.

ist ja völlig ok, wenn ihr das konzept scheisse findet. tue ich vielleicht auch, kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, da (mir) zu wenig über the flock bekannt ist. aber versucht doch nicht irgendwas absurdes zu konstruieren. von wegen "rechtliche probleme" oder so. natürlich darf das spiel so angelegt sein, wenn es deutlich kommuniziert wird. 
ich hielte sogar ein spiel für denkbar, dass sich nach einmaligem durchspielen selbst "zerstört". warum denn nicht? wer das nicht möchte, soll halt die finger davon lassen.


----------



## nuuub (18. Juli 2015)

In dem Artikel steht nichts vom Respawn. Habe es so verstanden dass man quasi nur einen Char kauft, ist der Char Tod, bleibt er Tod und ich kann es nicht mehr Spielen. Habe es wohl falsch verstanden. In dem Fall habe ich nichts gesagt ^^


----------



## MichaelG (18. Juli 2015)

*The Flock: Indie-Game schaltet sich für immer ab, wenn zu viele Spieler sterben*

Ich halte so ein Geschäftsmodell mit einem künstlichen Todeszeitpunkt des Games (ohne wirtschaftliche Zwänge) für durchaus bedenklich. Weil es den Kunden unangemessen benachteiligt.

Angenommen ich kaufe das Game, lasse es aus Zeitgründen (beruflich, privat egal) 6 Monate liegen bevor ich es starte und dann beim Start heißt es "Geht nicht. Maximalcounter erreicht" und was ist mit Kiddies die diesen Counter bewußt forcieren? Mal abgesehen davon daß der Tod eines Char in dem Game bewußt vorgesehen ist (sprich eh ein Spielziel wie ich es verstanden habe) und eigentlich nicht umgehbar ?

Ich hab ja nichts gegen innovative Spielprinzipien. Aber das ist imho grenzwertig. Hoffentlich kommt kein anderer auf ähnliche Ideen.


----------



## svd (18. Juli 2015)

Naja, kannst du dich noch an dieses blöde Flipperspiel (der Name ist mir entfallen) erinnern, dass sich nur dreimal hat installieren lassen?
Zum Release war ja auch zB das letzte "Ghostbusters" Spiel nur genauso oft installierbar gewesen. 

Also *das* war ja mal beschissen gewesen, weil aus Kopierschutz- und nicht aus Spieldesigngründen.

Und dass waren Produkte großer Studios gewesen, kein Universitätsprojekt, welches halt jetzt vermarktet wird. 
Wieviele von den "Kiddies" haben jetzt wirklich Bock auf Indiespiele?

Nur weil es jetzt ein Spiel mit, im Voraus eindeutig deklariertem, Ablaufdatum gibt, muss ja nicht gleich so ein Buhei darum gemacht werden.
Statistisch gesehen wäre das ja bloß ein Extrem- oder Sonderfall, der keine Bedeutung hat. Also, da gleich das Ende der bekannten
Spieledistribution herauszulesen, ist doch nicht realistisch.

Im Spielesektor vielleicht ein Novum, ist das ja in anderen Bereichen Gang und Gäbe. Frag mal den Rabowke oder Spassbremse, was ein
ordentliches Steak kostet. Und wie lange man effektiv was davon hat... 
Okay, schlechtes Beispiel. Natürlich steht es jedem jederzeit frei, sein Steak zwei, drei... fünfmal zu essen, von mir aus auch, aus Zeitgründen, 6 Monate später.
Aber auch in diesem Falle könnte dir Perma-Death Mechanik einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen... Ch-ch-ch...


----------



## MichaelG (18. Juli 2015)

Oder Bioshock. Da gab es maximal 5 Aktivierungen und bevor das Revoketool herauskam gabs genügend Trouble deswegen. Aber man muß sich ja nicht mit den negativen Aspekten vergleichen. Ich zocke immer mal wieder gern ein älteres Game. Wären solche Methoden wie bei The Flock salonfähig könnte ich das dann irgendwann vergessen.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Juli 2015)

Mal Hand auf's Herz:

Gerade bei sehr linearen Spielen, wie z.B. Adventures oder Story-Shootern, wer von euch spielt diese denn häufiger als ein einziges Mal durch. Für Kino, Theater oder Konzertverstaltungen zahlt man ja i. d. R. ja auch nur für exakt eine Vorstellung.

Ich finde das Konzept durchaus interessant. Klar ist das mehr ein künstlerischer Ansatz, aber gerade das macht es in meinen Augen reizvoll. 
Letztlich hängt es eigentlich nur von einem vernünftigen Preis ab - klar, dass niemand für sowas den typischen Fullprice löhnen möchte.
Aber, um mal eine Zahl zu nennen, im Bereich so bis 10€ - warum nicht, wenn es denn gute Unterhaltung bietet?

@MichaelG: Sieh es wie ein "Ticket" für eine bestimmte, zeitexklusive Veranstaltung. Wenn Du dann nicht zu dem Event erscheinst, verfällt eben Deine Karte.


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Mal Hand auf's Herz:
> 
> Gerade bei sehr linearen Spielen, wie z.B. Adventures oder Story-Shootern, wer von euch spielt diese denn häufiger als ein einziges Mal durch.


*Gerade *bei Spielen mit ausgeprägter Story bietet es sich doch an, das nochmal zu spielen, um die Story in einem Rutsch zu erleben (sei es, weil man zu lange an dem Rätsel X geknabbert hat oder weil der Boss auf dem gewählten Schwierigkeitsgrad zu knackig war, daß man sich da wochenlang die Zähne dran ausgebissen hatte).


----------



## MichaelG (18. Juli 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Mal Hand auf's Herz:
> 
> Gerade bei sehr linearen Spielen, wie z.B. Adventures oder Story-Shootern, wer von euch spielt diese denn häufiger als ein einziges Mal durch. Für Kino, Theater oder Konzertverstaltungen zahlt man ja i. d. R. ja auch nur für exakt eine Vorstellung.
> 
> ...



Solange aus dieser Nischen-Idee kein Standard erwächst ist es mir auch egal. Aber die Erfahrungen der Vergangenheit zeigen daß aus einem Nischenphänomen schnell Standard werden kann (Microtransaktionen, Always On, Mini-DLC). Und genau aufgrund dieser "historischen" Erfahrungen bin ich bezüglich solch neuer Ansätze skeptisch. Bleibt das ein One-Hit-Wonder ist aber alles ok.


----------



## svd (18. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> [...]Ich zocke immer mal wieder gern ein älteres Game. Wären solche Methoden wie bei The Flock salonfähig könnte ich das dann irgendwann vergessen.



Ja, da bin ich ganz bei dir. aber ich habe einen kleinen Haufen netter Spiele, die, nur des aktuelleren Betriebssystems wegen, so bockig sind, dass sie ohne
waschechtem Win95 oder XP nicht laufen mögen. Mangels Bereitschaft, extra deswegen einen Uralt-PC aufzuheben, sind diese Spiele (ohne GOG) ebenfalls so gut
wie verloren für mich (wenn auch durch eigene "Schuld").

Ach, für Solospiele wird sich ja eh nie was ändern. (Solange es keinen Videogame-On-Demand Streaming Service gibt, wo du Spiele nur noch zeitweise mieten kannst/musst.)
Und da "The Flock" ein reiner MP Titel ist... naja, wer gerade jetzt gerne wieder zB "The Matrix Online" oder "Neocron 2" spielen würde, guckt in die Röhre. Kannst du ja leider nichts gegen machen.

So seltsam und kontrovers die vollständige Abschaltung des Flocks ist, hast du hier aber  mal ein Spiel, wo deine Entscheidungen und Taten (also im Kampf, mehr Interaktion gibt's ja in dem Fall wohl nicht)
tatsächlich Konsequenzen haben. Für alle Spieler. Weltweit. 

Du kennst das ja aus den üblichen Rollenspielen, wo behauptet wird, du hättest signifikanten und einschneidenden Einfluss auf den Spielverlauf, die Welt, NPCs, etc. Naja. In begrenztem Rahmen vlt.
Aber, streng genommen, so sehe ich das, ist das in keinem einzigen Spiel, welches erlaubt, frühere Spielstände zu laden, der wirkliche Fall...


Also, gäbe es ein "Hellgate Arkham", wo weltweit Dimensionsrisse aufgehen und Monsterle ausspucken, während die Spieler verzweifelt versuchen, Schutzartefakte zu erquesten um diese Risse zu versiegeln, 
bevor der Große Alte "Azatoth" erwacht (und das Spiel für immer beendet), wäre ich gern dabei. Weil, im Falle "Azatoth", ja per Definition, mit seinem Erwachen Welten und Götter aufhörten zu existieren.


----------



## doomkeeper (18. Juli 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wo ist da der knackpunkt?
> erklär es mir.



Wenn du den Unterschied zwischen >künstlichen aufgestelltem Limit< und >aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen< nicht verstehst..... 



> wer sagt, dass sie das "müssen"?
> das spiel ist genauso lange spielbar, wie gedacht. nämlich bis der counter auf 0 tickt.


Und das ist nämlich quatsch weil die Software auch nach diesem 0 funktioniert. Das Produkt wird absichtlich wertlos gemacht weil im Spiel etwas passiert und das ist kundenfeindlich.

Wenn sie ein Online Spiel auf die Beine stellen wollen dann *muss* das Ding auch laufen. So einfach ist das.



> ist ja völlig ok, wenn ihr das konzept scheisse findet. tue ich vielleicht auch, kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, da (mir) zu wenig über the flock bekannt ist. aber versucht doch nicht irgendwas absurdes zu konstruieren. von wegen "rechtliche probleme" oder so. natürlich darf das spiel so angelegt sein, wenn es deutlich kommuniziert wird.
> ich hielte sogar ein spiel für denkbar, dass sich nach einmaligem durchspielen selbst "zerstört". warum denn nicht? wer das nicht möchte, soll halt die finger davon lassen.



Hier gehts darum dass eine Software willkürlich deaktiviert wird obwohl Konsumenten es weiterhin spielen könnten.
Du musst doch einsehen dass ein virtueller Tod rein gar nix mit dem Zustand des Produkts zu tun hat oder nicht?

Dass es dir in bestimmten Fällen an Empathie fehlt hat man letztens gemerkt aber an Logik sollte es dir nicht fehlen.
Es geht nicht darum per se auf ein neues Spielkonzept einzudreschen, sondern um die Tatsache dass ein Produkt deaktiviert wird weil das zum Spiel dazugehören soll.

Das ist entweder PR oder spätestens zu Release ein Fall für den Verbraucherschutz. Außer es ist F2P und kostet nix.
Wenn sie aber Geld dafür verlangen dann muss das Spiel funktionieren und das völlig unabhängig davon welches "konsequente" Spielkonzept die sich ausgedacht haben.


----------



## doomkeeper (18. Juli 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> @MichaelG: Sieh es wie ein "Ticket" für eine bestimmte, zeitexklusive Veranstaltung. Wenn Du dann nicht zu dem Event erscheinst, verfällt eben Deine Karte.



Eine Veranstaltung ist aber ein Ereignis. Eine Software ist in erster Linie ein Produkt welches funktionieren muss.
Wenn irgendwann die Server abgestellt werden müssen weil niemand mehr das Spiel spielt dann ist das ein legitimer Grund.

Kein legitimer Grund ist es wenn es aus eigenem Interesse heraus passiert obwohl es theoretisch genau so weiterlaufen kann.

Das ist sogar brandgefährlich was hier evtl versucht wird. Warum? Hier meine Erkärung.
Genau so könnten andere Entwickler auf die Idee kommen und virtuelle Patronen ans Echtgeld zu binden.

"Pro Kugel 1 Cent" Was für ein geniales Spielkonzept oder? "Die Spieler werden ein immersiveres Spielgefühl bekommen weil die Munition jetzt echtes Geld kostet!"
Oh was für ein Zufall hat doch de ex-Chef von EA damals genau diesen Gedanken schon mal gehabt 

EA - Zur Free2Play-Zukunft: Ein Dollar zum Nachladen in Battlefield - GameStar

Mit dieser Entwicklung wären wir im Bereich Glücksspiele / Arcade Automaten angekommen und das ist Quatsch.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Juli 2015)

Und vor allen Dingen teuer. Da möchte ich nicht wissen, wieviel man für eine Runde BF berappen müßte, wenn jede Patrone nur 1 Cent kosten würde (und was EA  verdienen würde wenn da alle mitmachen würden).


----------



## doomkeeper (18. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und vor allen Dingen teuer. Da möchte ich nicht wissen, wieviel man für eine Runde BF berappen müßte, wenn jede Patrone nur 1 Cent kosten würde (und was EA  verdienen würde wenn da alle mitmachen würden).



Wenns EA macht dann sind Activision & Co. gleich dabei.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Juli 2015)

Eben. Das wäre dann eine Kettenreaktion die kaum aufzuhalten wäre.


----------



## BiJay (18. Juli 2015)

Das Gute an der Spielebranche ist momentan ja, dass es ein Überangebot gibt. Wenn einem also etwas nicht passt, verzichtet man einfach. Alternativen gibt es immer noch genug.


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn du den Unterschied zwischen >künstlichen aufgestelltem Limit< und >aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen< nicht verstehst.....


Es geht darum, ob hier ein *rechtliches Problem *vorliegt. 

Es gibt zig Beispiele, die rechtlich geregelt sind. Nimm zum Beispiel mal ein MMO mit monatlichen Gebühren. Da kannst du genauso wenig weiterspielen, wenn deine Spielzeit abgelaufen ist, obwohl _"die Software auch [weiterhin]funktioniert."_
Oder Molyneux' Würfel-Spiel, bei dem man sich virtuelle Spitzhacken gegen Echtgeld kaufen konnte, um es noch schneller zu beenden.



> Wenn sie ein Online Spiel auf die Beine stellen wollen dann *muss* das Ding auch laufen. So einfach ist das.


Tut es ja auch. Solange noch genügend Population da ist. Und das wird ja gerade klar kommuniziert. Ein rechtliches Problem gibt es erst, wenn sie das beim Verkauf nicht deutlich genug klar machen. Aber das sind im Moment noch ungelegte Eier.



> Du musst doch einsehen dass ein virtueller Tod rein gar nix mit dem Zustand des Produkts zu tun hat oder nicht?


Das ist richtig. Aber was hat das mit der Frage zu tun, ob das ein rechtliches Problem ergibt?



> Wenn sie aber Geld dafür verlangen dann muss das Spiel funktionieren und das völlig unabhängig davon welches "konsequente" Spielkonzept die sich ausgedacht haben.


Es muß zu den Bedingungen verkauft werden, die nachher auch stattfinden. Wenn man jetzt sagen würde: "Das ist ein ganz normales Onlinespiel" und erst nach einem halben Jahr damit rausrücken würde, daß es da so einen Counter gibt, *DANN *wäre das eine Aufgabe für den Verbraucherschutz & Co. Wenn das aber vorher klar kommuniziert wird, könnte ich nicht nachvollziehen, wieso.


----------



## Worrel (18. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Eine Veranstaltung ist aber ein Ereignis. Eine Software ist in erster Linie ein Produkt welches funktionieren muss.


Und zwar *zu den vereinbarten Regeln*. In diesem Falle eben nur eine begrenzte Dauer der Möglichkeit, es zu spielen.



> Genau so könnten andere Entwickler auf die Idee kommen und virtuelle Patronen ans Echtgeld zu binden.


a) das ist doch was ganz anderes
b) nämlich exakt dasselbe wie Spielzeit in einem MMO. da zahlt man auch "dauernd", um weiter spielen zu können. Je nach Größe/Preis des Patronenpacks genauso viel pro gespielter Zeit.



> Mit dieser Entwicklung wären wir im Bereich Glücksspiele / Arcade Automaten angekommen und das ist Quatsch.


Nein, das ist ein anderes Finanzierungskonzept. Welches sich hoffentlich nicht etablieren wird.
Aber dennoch ist es nicht "Quatsch" oder illegal, so ein Konzept an den Kunden zu bringen.

Zudem ist das ja nicht darauf ausgelegt, daß das in Zukunft mehr Spiele haben werden - schließlich bringt ja selbst der Verkauf in Sales oder als "Best Buy"/"GotY" etc Variante noch Geld ein, welches man sich mit dem Konzept versagt.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Juli 2015)

KEINE PANIK

...um einmal den "Hitchhiker's Guide" zu zitieren.

Das Ding ist, soweit ich das überblicke, in erster Linie eine "Kunst"aktion. Ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass sich dieses Konzept kommerziell nicht durchsetzen kann und wird. 

Trotzdem finde ich das Konzept sehr interessant.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (18. Juli 2015)

Mal im ernst, da wird das Spiel abgestellt weil zu viele Spieler gestorben sind? Und dann stellt man das Spiel ein und das obwohl es noch genug Spieler geben würde? Sorry, aber wo ist der Sinn? Wenn nur noch 20 das Spiel spielen und dann die Server abgeschalten werden, ok, aber wenn eine anzahl von Toden erreicht wird sollte man meinen dass das Spiel doch eigentlich gespielt wird und interesse da ist. Die Server abzuschalten ist mMn total dämlich.
Das Konzept an sich ist dämlich.


----------



## Worrel (19. Juli 2015)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Mal im ernst, da wird das Spiel abgestellt weil zu viele Spieler gestorben sind? Und dann stellt man das Spiel ein und das obwohl es noch genug Spieler geben würde? Sorry, aber wo ist der Sinn?


Es wird beendet, wenn so viele Spieler gestorben sind wie "Population" da war.

Die Frage ist natürlich: Wie setzt man diese Zahl sinnvoll fest? Ist sie zu klein, ist nach einem Monat vielleicht schon Schluß, ist sie zu groß, geht der Counter erst in 10 Jahren auf 0, wenn 99% der Spieler sich schon seit etlichen Jahren nicht mehr einloggen.

Der Sinn ist es, daß in dem Szenario die Ausrottung der Bevölkerung im Spiel auch Auswirkungen auf den Spieler vor dem Monitor hat. Vom konzeptionellen Standpunkt her eine revolutionäre Idee.
Die natürlich aus spielerischer Sicht Nachteile hat. Dennoch ist die Idee an sich nicht sinnlos oder dämlich. Sondern nur anders und neu.


----------



## SmokeOnFire (19. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht gibts ja wirklich eine Boykottaktion von einer Gruppe an Spielern die absichtlich viel sterben. Wäre mal eine interessante Reaktion.

Es gab ja genug Spiele, die nicht mehr spielbar sind. Teilweise wenn sie technich auf neueren Systemen nicht mehr laufen, aber gerade im Online Bereich einfach wenn die Server offline gehen. Find ich meistens auch ok. Klar ist das ärgerlich für die, die noch spielen, aber meist waren die Spele lange aktiv und die Spielerschaft ist halt deutlich gesunken. Das ist ein Grund, den ich verstehe. Server kosten Geld, zu wenige Leute spielen, der Dienst wird eingestellt. Klare Aufwand - Nutzen Kiste. Aber es vom der Anzahl der Spielertode abhängig zu machen, selbst wenn es dann noch viele aktive Spieler gibt, find ich irritierend.

Naja gut. Vielleicht ist es das Neue und Unbekannte, was wir uns mal wieder nicht vorstellen können. Wäre nicht die erste Neuerung, die erst abgelehnt wird und später irgendwann etabliert ist oder gut funktioniert. Vielleicht gibts auch so nen Effekt wie bei Early Access und Kickstarter, wo ichs eigentlich nicht verstehe, nach wie vor, aber es läuft am Markt einfach wie bekloppt. Obwohl die Leute alle meckern. Auch DLC.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (19. Juli 2015)

Der Witz dabei ist dass es noch gespielt worden wäre wenn es nicht abgeschalten würde. Eine Anzahl von Toden bei den einzelnen Spielern (Jeder darf nur 100 mal sterben sonst ist er raus) sehe ich gerade noch ein, aber wenn man alle Tode zusammen in einen Topf wirft ist es in meinen Augen sinnlos.
Wenn einer nie stirbt ist für ihn das Spiel dann nach einem Monat rum weil andere oft gestorben sind? Toll.
Sorry, ich kann diese Methode nicht nachvollziehen. Das ist in meinen Augen nicht mehr dämlich, sondern dumm.


----------



## doomkeeper (20. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es geht darum, ob hier ein *rechtliches Problem *vorliegt.
> 
> Es gibt zig Beispiele, die rechtlich geregelt sind. Nimm zum Beispiel mal ein MMO mit monatlichen Gebühren. Da kannst du genauso wenig weiterspielen, wenn deine Spielzeit abgelaufen ist, obwohl _"die Software auch [weiterhin]funktioniert."_
> Oder Molyneux' Würfel-Spiel, bei dem man sich virtuelle Spitzhacken gegen Echtgeld kaufen konnte, um es noch schneller zu beenden.



Falsch. 
Ein MMO hat eine so lange Lebensdauer wie aktiv die Spieler sind. Siehe meine genanntes Argument der wirtschaftlichen Situation
Das Molyneux Würfel Spiel ist F2P und mit Echtgeld konnte man nur Sachen kaufen die die Arbeit beschleunigen können. Siehe mein Argument von F2P = kein Problem für solche Spielereien.

Du hast mit deinen 2 Beispielen meine 2 Argumente bestätigt falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist.



> Tut es ja auch. Solange noch genügend Population da ist. Und das wird ja gerade klar kommuniziert. Ein rechtliches Problem gibt es erst, wenn sie das beim Verkauf nicht deutlich genug klar machen. Aber das sind im Moment noch ungelegte Eier.


 Population ist virtuell/erfunden und hat mit dem Zustand der Software nix zu tun.

Nur weil es der Entwickler so haben möchte, bedeutet es nicht automatisch dass er sich alles ausdenken kann was er möchte. Naja ausdenken kann er sich schon alles, nur ob er es auch kostenpflicht auf den Markt
bringt ist ne andere Sache.



> Das ist richtig. Aber was hat das mit der Frage zu tun, ob das ein rechtliches Problem ergibt?


Weil sie evtl eine Software verkaufen die von vornherein vom Entwickler wertlos gemacht wird sobald ein künstlich aufgesetztes Ziel erreicht ist.

Das ist so als wenn du ein Fahrrad kaufst und ab einer gewissen Sturz Anzahl (aller Käufer zusammen solch eines Modells) das Fahrrad eingezogen wird, obwohl es genau so gut weiterfahren könnte und einige gar nicht mal damit gefahren sind. 

Na wenn du solch ein Konzept für absolut unproblematisch hälst... 



> Es muß zu den Bedingungen verkauft werden, die nachher auch stattfinden. Wenn man jetzt sagen würde: "Das ist ein ganz normales Onlinespiel" und erst nach einem halben Jahr damit rausrücken würde, daß es da so einen Counter gibt, *DANN *wäre das eine Aufgabe für den Verbraucherschutz & Co. Wenn das aber vorher klar kommuniziert wird, könnte ich nicht nachvollziehen, wieso.



Sehe ich wie gesagt völlig anders. Der Zustand des Produkts darf mMn. nicht von solchen Dingen abhängen - völlig egal ob sie es vor oder nach dem Kauf richtig kommunizieren.
Hier wird ein Produkt verkauft welches vom Entwickler von vornherein ein Killswitch verpasst bekommen hat. Ergo: Ist sowas in meinen Augen nix wert und darf nur als F2P auf den Markt kommen.

Entweder es ist ein Multiplayer und das Spiel läuft quasi ewig solange es aktive Spieler gibt, oder es ist ein Singleplayer Spiel wo der Entwickler im Ingame eine Art "Ende" selber bestimmen kann in Form von einer Kampagne bzw. Story.

Das Produkt absichtlich zu zerstören für diejenigen die dafür gezahlt haben ist absolut bescheuert.. sorry meine Wortwahl


----------



## doomkeeper (20. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und zwar *zu den vereinbarten Regeln*. In diesem Falle eben nur eine begrenzte Dauer der Möglichkeit, es zu spielen.


Die Entwickler können sich nicht jeden Quatsch einfallen lassen und dafür Geld verlangen - völlig egal ob es hier eine Vereinbarung gibt oder nicht.
Es gibt eine gewisse Grenze und die wäre hiermit absolut überschritten in meinen Augen.

Was kommt als nächtes? Eine Blutspende an den Entwickler damit das Spiel startet weil das so vereinbart ist?



> a) das ist doch was ganz anderes


so verschieden sind die Ansätze nicht. Ohne Echtgeld hätte man keine Munition und könnte somit das Spiel nicht spielen vs sterben zu viele Spieler dann ist die Software ebenfalls nicht mehr spielbar.



> b) nämlich exakt dasselbe wie Spielzeit in einem MMO. da zahlt man auch "dauernd", um weiter spielen zu können. Je nach Größe/Preis des Patronenpacks genauso viel pro gespielter Zeit.


Ein MMO ist ein wirtschaftlich ausgelegtes Genre wo vor allem die Serverkosten / aktive Spielerzahl darüber entscheiden wie lange das Spiel am Leben erhalten bleiben kann -> Wirtschaftlicher Faktor
Ein absichtlich verpasster Killswitch weil es der Entwickler für "cool" findet ist kein wirtschaftlicher Faktor. Es ist die freie Entscheidung des Entwicklers das Spiel zu töten und nicht weil es durch virtuelle Tode zu steigenden Serverkosten kommt.



> Nein, das ist ein anderes Finanzierungskonzept. Welches sich hoffentlich nicht etablieren wird.
> Aber dennoch ist es nicht "Quatsch" oder illegal, so ein Konzept an den Kunden zu bringen.


Wenn es F2P ist dann ist alles gut - wenn sie Geld dafür verlangen dann ist es mMn. schlichtweg blödsinn da "Spielkonzept" kein legitimer Grund ist um ein Produkt unbrauchbar zu machen.



> Zudem ist das ja nicht darauf ausgelegt, daß das in Zukunft mehr Spiele haben werden - schließlich bringt ja selbst der Verkauf in Sales oder als "Best Buy"/"GotY" etc Variante noch Geld ein, welches man sich mit dem Konzept versagt.



Wie gesagt... Zuerst müssen wir erstmal erfahren ob es F2P ist oder nicht.

Falls sie dafür Geld verlangen wollen dann ist das mMn. schlichtweg nicht legal und durchführbar wie sie es sich vorgestellt haben.
Ich hoffe dass Herr Mathé sich mit Gamestar in Verbindung setzt und diese Situation von der rechtlichen Seite erklären könnte 

Ich könnte meine Hose verwetten dass das einfach nicht legal sein kann für so ein Produkt Geld zu verlangen um es spielen zu können.
F2P sage ich nix aber Retail? Never ever - völlig egal welche Vereinbarungen hier getroffen werden. Das Produkt muss immer funktionieren, außer es ist ein Onlinespiel und muss eingestellt werden weil die Spielerzahl so niedrig ist und die Kosten zu hoch werden.

Alles andere ist für mich kein legitimer Grund ein Produkt unbrauchbar zu machen.


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich könnte meine Hose verwetten dass das einfach nicht legal sein kann für so ein Produkt Geld zu verlangen um es spielen zu können.



Viel Spaß bei der Frischluftzufuhr. 

Natürlich ist sowas vollkommen legal. Ich kann Dir jederzeit eine Software mit begrenzter Nutzungsdauer verkaufen. Ist übrigens kein Novum, bei Anwendungssoftware (Stichwort: Virenscanner) ist das nun wirklich ein alter Hut.

Aber, wie schon gesagt, kein Grund zur Panik. Das Ding wird vermutlich eine einmalige Aktion bleiben und niemand ist gezwungen, da mitzumachen.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juli 2015)

Naja ein Virenscanner ist bissel was anderes als ein Game. Aber bei Office 365 gibts ja auch ein Timelimit. Aber bei beiden kann ich die Lizenzen (gegen Geld) immer wieder verlängern. Was bei The Flock wohl nicht der Fall sein wird. Darin liegt schon einmal ein essentieller Unterschied. Bei The Flock ist beim Punkt X ein Ende erreicht und absolut nix geht mehr.


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja ein Virenscanner ist bissel was anderes als ein Game. Aber bei Office 365 gibts ja auch ein Timelimit. Aber bei beiden kann ich die Lizenzen (gegen Geld) immer wieder verlängern. Was bei The Flock wohl nicht der Fall sein wird. Darin liegt schon einmal ein essentieller Unterschied. Bei The Flock ist beim Punkt X ein Ende erreicht und absolut nix geht mehr.



Rechtlich gesehen besteht da afaik kein Unterschied. 
Wie gesagt, ich verstehe nicht, warum da einige offensichtlich so eine Panik schieben. Das Ding ist nur ein künstlerisches Experiment, eine vermutlich einmalige "Performance". Das Konzept wird niemals massentauglich sein und kein kommerzieller Hersteller, davon bin ich überzeugt, wird das aufgreifen - und sollte einer das unwahrscheinlicherweise doch tun, können und werden die Kunden ganz schnell mit den Füßen abstimmen. Es ist ja nun nicht so, dass es weißgott keine zahlreichen Alternativen geben würde.


----------



## Enisra (20. Juli 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> KEINE PANIK
> 
> ...um einmal den "Hitchhiker's Guide" zu zitieren.
> 
> ...



joa, wobei das gab es aber auch schonmal als Kunstprojekt von Wiliam Gibson
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agrippa_(A_Book_of_the_Dead) 

und ganz ehrlich, da kaufst du ein BUCH das man nur einmal lesen kann weil es beim lesen zerstört wird bzw. die Software sich beim einmaligen starten zerstört
naja, wenn das ein Kunstprojekt ist, das halt vielleicht mal Geld abwirft (oh nein, Künstler dürfen nur am Hungertuchnagen) und sich über dieses Gimmik definiert, daher wieder mal ganz viel Lärm//Heiße Luft um nichts von einigen


----------



## Worrel (20. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Falsch.


Nix "Falsch".

Es geht immer noch darum, ob hier ein *rechtliches *Problem vorliegt. 

Und die Beispiele als Alternative zum klassischen "1x kaufen und für immer haben" existieren ebenfalls.



> Ein MMO hat eine so lange Lebensdauer wie aktiv die Spieler sind.


Und als Spieler habe ich nur so lange darauf Zugriff, wie ich die Abo Gebühr bezahle. Danach ist die Software nutzlos für mich, obwohl ich schon X Euro da rein gepumpt habe.



> Siehe meine genanntes Argument der wirtschaftlichen Situation


Das ist bloß völlig irrelevant bezüglich der Frage nach der *rechtlichen *Situation.



> Du hast mit deinen 2 Beispielen meine 2 Argumente bestätigt falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist.


a) ">künstlichen aufgestelltem Limit< und >aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen<" sind *keine Argumente*, sondern *Gründe*, warum man die Funktionalität des Programmes beendet.
b) daher kann ich auch nichts *bestätigen*, denn ein Grund ist ja keine falsifizierbare Aussage.
c) aber ja, meinen Beispielen liegen eben jene *Gründe *zugrunde. 
Insbesondere das Würfel Beispiel ist in diesem Zusammenhang interessant, da das ja eben auch völlig legal war, obwohl da einige Leute Geld für bezahlt hatten.



> Population ist virtuell/erfunden und hat mit dem Zustand der Software nix zu tun.


Das ist richtig. Aber was hat das mit der Frage zu tun, ob das ein rechtliches Problem ergibt?



> Nur weil es der Entwickler so haben möchte, bedeutet es nicht automatisch dass er sich alles ausdenken kann was er möchte. Naja ausdenken kann er sich schon alles, nur ob er es auch kostenpflicht auf den Markt
> bringt ist ne andere Sache.


Solange er gegen keine Rechte verstößt, kann er bei der Preisgestaltung machen, was er möchte. Es gibt kein Recht, welches einem verbietet, für jede verschossene Patrone bei einem _Battlefield_, die Möglichkeit zu sterben, Spielzeit, Spielzeitverkürzungen, ...  zur Kasse zu bitten.



> Weil sie evtl eine Software verkaufen die von vornherein vom Entwickler wertlos gemacht wird sobald ein künstlich aufgesetztes Ziel erreicht ist.


Es muß zu den Bedingungen verkauft werden, die nachher auch stattfinden. 



> Das ist so als wenn du ein Fahrrad kaufst und ab einer gewissen Sturz Anzahl (aller Käufer zusammen solch eines Modells) das Fahrrad eingezogen wird, obwohl es genau so gut weiterfahren könnte und einige gar nicht mal damit gefahren sind.


Beispiele, Äpfel und Birnen und so ...

Daß das Spiel eine Geschichte erzählen soll, deren Ausgang sich eben in der Nicht-mehr-Spielbarkeit manifestiert, fällt bei deinem Fahrrad Beispiel völlig unter den Tisch. Logischerweise gibt es bei einem *Nutzgut* andere Regeln, Ansprüche etc als bei einem *Kultur/Kunst Objekt*.



> Na wenn du solch ein Konzept für absolut unproblematisch hälst...


Wer sagt das denn? 
Es geht darum, ob hier ein *rechtliches *Problem vorliegt. Das Konzept kann allerdings trotz völliger Rechtmäßigkeit aus spielerischer Sicht Nachteile haben. 



> Entweder es ist ein Multiplayer und das Spiel läuft quasi ewig solange es aktive Spieler gibt, oder es ist ein Singleplayer Spiel wo der Entwickler im Ingame eine Art "Ende" selber bestimmen kann in Form von einer Kampagne bzw. Story.


Warum *muss* ein MP Spiel "ewig" laufen? Warum ist es EA erlaubt, bei gewissen Sportspielen die vor Jahres Versionen bei Erscheinen der aktuellen Ausgabe abzustellen? bzw: Wenn das doch erlaubt ist, wieso sollte es dann hier ein Problem geben?



> Das Produkt absichtlich zu zerstören für diejenigen die dafür gezahlt haben ist absolut bescheuert.. sorry meine Wortwahl


btw: Es gab mal die Idee, spezielle DVDs zu produzieren, die bei Luftkontakt nachdunkelten. Die sollten dann luftdicht verpackt und deutlich billiger sein als reguläre DVDs, aber sich eben durch dieses Nachdunkeln selbst unlesbar machen ...



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Die Entwickler können sich nicht jeden Quatsch einfallen lassen und dafür Geld verlangen - völlig egal ob es hier eine Vereinbarung gibt oder nicht.
> Es gibt eine gewisse Grenze und die wäre hiermit absolut überschritten in meinen Augen.


Weil? Gegen welches Recht verstoßen sie denn?



> Was kommt als nächstes? Eine Blutspende an den Entwickler damit das Spiel startet weil das so vereinbart ist?


Jetzt mal ernsthaft: Das wäre eine erstklassige originelle und sinnvolle PR Aktion, wenn man Spiel X für billiger bekommen würde, wenn man eine Blutspende an einem Krankenhaus oä nachweisen kann - besonders natürlich, wenn es sich um ein Vampirspiel handeln würde. 



> so verschieden sind die Ansätze nicht. Ohne Echtgeld hätte man keine Munition und könnte somit das Spiel nicht spielen vs sterben zu viele Spieler dann ist die Software ebenfalls nicht mehr spielbar.


_"Kontinuierlich weiterzahlen, um spielen zu können" _ist was anderes als _"Einmal Zahlen und nur bis zum Ereignis X spielen können"_ - ohne die Möglichkeit der zahlbaren Verlängerung. Also solange, wie die Entwickler dem Drang widerstehen können, ihr Konzept für den schnöden Mammon zu verraten und Populationserhöhung für Geld anbieten.



> Ein MMO ist ein wirtschaftlich ausgelegtes Genre wo vor allem die Serverkosten / aktive Spielerzahl darüber entscheiden wie lange das Spiel am Leben erhalten bleiben kann -> Wirtschaftlicher Faktor
> Ein absichtlich verpasster Killswitch weil es der Entwickler für "cool" findet ist kein wirtschaftlicher Faktor. Es ist die freie Entscheidung des Entwicklers das Spiel zu töten und nicht weil es durch virtuelle Tode zu steigenden Serverkosten kommt.


Es geht darum, ob hier ein *rechtliches *Problem vorliegt. 



> Falls sie dafür Geld verlangen wollen dann ist das mMn. schlichtweg nicht legal und durchführbar wie sie es sich vorgestellt haben.


Wieso? Gegen welches Recht verstoßen sie denn?



> Ich könnte meine Hose verwetten dass das einfach nicht legal sein kann für so ein Produkt Geld zu verlangen um es spielen zu können.


"Könntest" oder tust du es? 



> Retail? Never ever - völlig egal welche Vereinbarungen hier getroffen werden. Das Produkt muss immer funktionieren, außer es ist ein Onlinespiel und muss eingestellt werden weil die Spielerzahl so niedrig ist und die Kosten zu hoch werden.


Du verwechselst deine Erwartungshaltung an das, was ein Spiel bieten soll mit dem, was rechtlich bei einem Spiel erlaubt ist.

Und btw: wer sagt denn überhaupt was über die Dauer, respektive Höhe der Population? Die werden das ja bestimmt nicht auf ein paar 100.000 beschränken, so daß man in wenigen Wochen damit durch ist - schließlich wollen sie ja trotz Konzept genug Einheiten verkaufen. das wird schon mehrere Jahre laufen.


----------



## doomkeeper (20. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nix "Falsch".
> Es geht immer noch darum, ob hier ein *rechtliches *Problem vorliegt.
> Und die Beispiele als Alternative zum klassischen "1x kaufen und für immer haben" existieren ebenfalls.


Du kannst dich hier nicht rausreden. Du hast meine 2 Argumente von F2P und MMO / wirtschaftliche Gründe zu 100% bestätigt.


> Und als Spieler habe ich nur so lange darauf Zugriff, wie ich die Abo Gebühr bezahle. Danach ist die Software nutzlos für mich, obwohl ich schon X Euro da rein gepumpt habe.


Du hast aber auch MMOs ohne Abogebühren und die laufen immer. Früher musste man ein Abo bezahlen damit bei den Kosten mitgeholfen wurde (wieder wirtschaftliche Gründe weil es ein MMO ist)


> Das ist bloß völlig irrelevant bezüglich der Frage nach der *rechtlichen *Situation.


Deswegen wiederhole ich sehr oft dass diese Situation nicht geklärt werden kann wenn wir nicht wissen ob sie Geld dafür verlangen wollen oder nicht.


> a) ">künstlichen aufgestelltem Limit< und >aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen<" sind *keine Argumente*, sondern *Gründe*, warum man die Funktionalität des Programmes beendet.
> b) daher kann ich auch nichts *bestätigen*, denn ein Grund ist ja keine falsifizierbare Aussage.
> c) aber ja, meinen Beispielen liegen eben jene *Gründe *zugrunde.


 Viel blabla um nichts. Was willst du damit sagen? 

Es ist eine künstliche Sperre die das Produkt wertlos macht. Punkt. und das halte ich für bescheuert.


> Insbesondere das Würfel Beispiel ist in diesem Zusammenhang interessant, da das ja eben auch völlig legal war, obwohl da einige Leute Geld für bezahlt hatten.


Es ist F2P und somit braucht man kein Geld für die Software bezahlen um sie überhaupt zu nutzen.

Geld kann man ausgeben um schneller voranzukommen aber sie läuft auch wenn man nix zahlt.


> Das ist richtig. Aber was hat das mit der Frage zu tun, ob das ein rechtliches Problem ergibt?


Das was ich seit vielen Beiträge zum 100sten mal hier wiederhole ... 


> Solange er gegen keine Rechte verstößt, kann er bei der Preisgestaltung machen, was er möchte. Es gibt kein Recht, welches einem verbietet, für jede verschossene Patrone bei einem _Battlefield_, die Möglichkeit zu sterben, Spielzeit, Spielzeitverkürzungen, ...  zur Kasse zu bitten.


Klar kann er machen was er möchte aber solch dubiose Spielideen sollten von Retailspielen ferngehalten werden.
F2P können die Entwickler reinpacken was sie möchten - aber kostenpflichte Spiele sollten von solchen Experimenten verschont bleiben weil sonst andere auch auf diesen Gedanken kommen.

Reicht es nicht schon vollkommen aus dass Vollpreisspiele mit Mikrotransaktionen und externen Apps verwanzt werden?

Nochmal: Ich weiß nicht zu 100% ob es hier rechtliche Probleme gibt, aber ich gehe stark davon aus dass sie das nicht so machen dürfen bzw. es Konsequenzen geben wird.
Das ist meine Meinung / Annahme zu diesem Projekt.


> Es muß zu den Bedingungen verkauft werden, die nachher auch stattfinden.


Tja und genau das halte ich für quatsch weil es gewisse Grenzen gibt die nicht überschritten werden dürfen.


> Beispiele, Äpfel und Birnen und so ...
> 
> Daß das Spiel eine Geschichte erzählen soll, deren Ausgang sich eben in der Nicht-mehr-Spielbarkeit manifestiert, fällt bei deinem Fahrrad Beispiel völlig unter den Tisch. Logischerweise gibt es bei einem *Nutzgut* andere Regeln, Ansprüche etc als bei einem *Kultur/Kunst Objekt*.



Mein Beispiel war absolut perfekt:
 Ein Hersteller zieht alle Fahrräder ein weil eine gewisse Sturzanzahl erreicht wurde
Der Entwickler stellt das Spiel ein wenn die Todeszahl erreicht wird.

Das Prinzip ist haargenau das gleiche - egal ob Software oder Nutzgut etc. Hier nimmt der Hersteller die (möglicherweise) kostenpflichte Software einfach so von allen Käufern weil er es für nötig hält.


> Wer sagt das denn?
> Es geht darum, ob hier ein *rechtliches *Problem vorliegt. Das Konzept kann allerdings trotz völliger Rechtmäßigkeit aus spielerischer Sicht Nachteile haben.


Ist das denn kein rechtliches Problem wenn der Hersteller die von mir gekaufte Software einfach so abschaltet weil er das für nötig hält?


> Warum *muss* ein MP Spiel "ewig" laufen? Warum ist es EA erlaubt, bei gewissen Sportspielen die vor Jahres Versionen bei Erscheinen der aktuellen Ausgabe abzustellen? bzw: Wenn das doch erlaubt ist, wieso sollte es dann hier ein Problem geben?


Na dann nenn doch konkrete Beispiele und wir schauen hier weiter. 

Außerdem ist z.b. Fifa immer noch Solo und im Multiplayer Modus spielbar (vielleicht nicht mehr Online aber immer noch nutzbar)


> btw: Es gab mal die Idee, spezielle DVDs zu produzieren, die bei Luftkontakt nachdunkelten. Die sollten dann luftdicht verpackt und deutlich billiger sein als reguläre DVDs, aber sich eben durch dieses Nachdunkeln selbst unlesbar machen ...


Du betonst es ja selber - es* gab* diese Idee. 



> Weil? Gegen welches Recht verstoßen sie denn?


Absichtliches Zerstören eigener Software obwohl die Leute Geld dafür bezahlt haben und kein wirtschaftlicher Grund gegeben ist um es einzustellen.


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft: Das wäre eine erstklassige originelle und sinnvolle PR Aktion, wenn man Spiel X für billiger bekommen würde, wenn man eine Blutspende an einem Krankenhaus oä nachweisen kann - besonders natürlich, wenn es sich um ein Vampirspiel handeln würde.


Es gab letztens irgendeine Aktion mit Bloodbourne wo man fürs Blutspenden das Spiel gratis bekommt oder ähnliches.

Ist aber nicht das was ich gemeint habe. egal 
_



			"Kontinuierlich weiterzahlen, um spielen zu können"
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


> ist was anderes als _"Einmal Zahlen und nur bis zum Ereignis X spielen können"_ - ohne die Möglichkeit der zahlbaren Verlängerung. Also solange, wie die Entwickler dem Drang widerstehen können, ihr Konzept für den schnöden Mammon zu verraten und Populationserhöhung für Geld anbieten.



Da wären wir wieder bei der Frage ob es ein F2P oder kostenpflichtes Spiel wird 


> Es geht darum, ob hier ein *rechtliches *Problem vorliegt.


Habe ich oft genug erklärt dass ich ein Problem erkenne und der Entwickler nicht alles machen darf was er möchte.


> Wieso? Gegen welches Recht verstoßen sie denn?


Wenn du meine Beiträge lesen würdest dann müsstest du nicht immer die selben Gegenfragen stellen... 


> "Könntest" oder tust du es?


Ich würde wenn aus privater Umgebung sich jemand für diesen Fall interessieren würde 


> Du verwechselst deine Erwartungshaltung an das, was ein Spiel bieten soll mit dem, was rechtlich bei einem Spiel erlaubt ist.


Na gut dann hier eine Gegenfrage. erklär doch mal was rechtlich alles erlaubt ist? Darf der Entwickler alles anbieten was ihm in den Sinn kommt mit der Begründung "Joa ist halt unser Spielkonzept, wa?"

Ich sehe das nämlich nicht so. Ich bin grundsätzlich dafür dass ein Entwickler seine Freiheit ausleben darf, aber bitte so dass das der Käufer keinen Nachteil aufgesetzt bekommt.
In meinen Augen ist das nämlich ein riesiger Nachteil wenn ich weiß dass das Spiel vom Entwickler aus eingestellt wird weil andere Käufer zu oft im Spiel sterben.

Die Funktionalität der von mir gekauften Software darf durch andere Käufer nicht zerstört werden - wenn das der Fall ist dann ist das ein schlechtes Konzept mMn.


> Und btw: wer sagt denn überhaupt was über die Dauer, respektive Höhe der Population? Die werden das ja bestimmt nicht auf ein paar 100.000 beschränken, so daß man in wenigen Wochen damit durch ist - schließlich wollen sie ja trotz Konzept genug Einheiten verkaufen. das wird schon mehrere Jahre laufen.



Und das ist lediglich deine eigene Erwartungshaltung. 
Auch ignorierst du hier die Tatsache dass man so ein System abusen kann wo jeder Käufer darunter leiden müsste. Geil oder?

Als Käufer solch eines Spiels erwarte ich dass das Spiel funktioniert - völlig egal was der Entwickler für ein Spielkonzept sich da ausmalt.


----------



## Worrel (20. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Du kannst dich hier nicht rausreden. Du hast meine 2 Argumente von F2P und MMO / wirtschaftliche Gründe zu 100% bestätigt.


">künstlichen aufgestelltem Limit< und >aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen<" sind keine *Argumente*, sondern *Gründe*, daher kann ich diese auch nicht "bestätigen".



> Du hast aber auch MMOs ohne Abogebühren und die laufen immer.


Wayne? Es ging um das Beispiel eines MMOs *mit Abomodell*, bei dem nach Einstellung des Abozahlungen kein Zugriff auf das Spiel mehr möglich ist.



> Deswegen wiederhole ich sehr oft dass diese Situation nicht geklärt werden kann wenn wir nicht wissen ob sie Geld dafür verlangen wollen oder nicht.


_"Das Entwicklerstudio, das in der niederländischen Stadt Utrecht beheimatet ist, will *nur mit dem Verkauf des Spiels über Steam sein Geld verdienen*."_ (Quelle: Golem)



> Viel blabla um nichts. Was willst du damit sagen?


Daß es sich nicht um *Argumente*, sondern um *verschiedene Gründe* handelt, und man Gründe nicht "bestätigen" oder "widerlegen" kann.



> [Molyneux' Würfel] ist F2P und somit braucht man kein Geld für die Software bezahlen um sie überhaupt zu nutzen.


Dennoch haben Leute Geld für Hacken & Co ausgegeben und haben jetzt nichts mehr davon. Es ist ein Beispiel für Geld, was in einem Spiel ausgegeben wurde und letztendlich (nämlich jetzt) als Ausgabe unnütz ist.



> Das was ich seit vielen Beiträge zum 100sten mal hier wiederhole ...


Was? Den Unterschied zwischen "kommerzieller Grund" und "künstlicher Grund"?
Dieser Unterschied hat keine rechtliche Relevanz.



> Klar kann er machen was er möchte aber solch dubiose Spielideen sollten von Retailspielen ferngehalten werden.


"Sollten" hat keinerlei Relevanz für die Frage, ob es momentan rechtlich möglich ist. Die Antwort auf die Frage, *ob *es momentan ohne Probleme rechtlich möglich ist, hat außerdem nichts damit zu tun, ob man mit dieser Regelung zufrieden ist.



> ... ich gehe stark davon aus dass sie das nicht so machen dürfen bzw. es Konsequenzen geben wird.


Wieso? Gegen welches Recht verstoßen sie denn?



> > Es muß zu den Bedingungen verkauft werden, die nachher auch stattfinden.
> 
> 
> Tja und genau das halte ich für quatsch weil es gewisse Grenzen gibt die nicht überschritten werden dürfen.


Du "hältst es für Quatsch", daß man sich an die Regeln über die Leistungen, Funktionsweise, -dauer und den Umfang nach dem Verkauf auch hält? 

Du solltest gelegentlich nochmal überprüfen, was du genau auf welches Zitat antwortest, denn das kann ja wohl nicht mal dein Ernst gewesen sein.  



> Mein Beispiel war absolut perfekt:
> Ein Hersteller zieht alle Fahrräder ein weil eine gewisse Sturzanzahl erreicht wurde
> Der Entwickler stellt das Spiel ein wenn die Todeszahl erreicht wird.


Bloß ignorierst du komplett alles andere als dieses Detail:
- daß man sich ein Fahrrad als Nutzgut zulegt, um zB zur Arbeit zu kommen
- daß man, statt ein Fahrrad zu kaufen, welches nach einer gewissen Zeit nicht mehr nutzbar wäre, sich eher ein Fahrrad mieten würde.
- daß man, wenn man nach der entsprechenden Sturzzahl keins mehr von dem Anbieter bekommt, man einfach zum nächsten geht.
- daß es bei Fahrrädern gar nicht die technische Möglichkeit gibt, sämtliche Stürze aufzuzeichnen
- daß es ein enormer Aufwand wäre, sämtliche Fahrräder zurückzuholen

- daß es bei dem Spiel eine Geschichte zu erzählen gibt, deren Ausgang sich eben in der Nicht-mehr-Spielbarkeit manifestiert
- daß jeder einzelne Respawn quasi ein anderes Mitglied dieser Rasse darstellt und diese durch den virtuellen Tod als Handlung ausstirbt
- daß dieses Spiel mit dieser Geschichte und diesem Konzept einzigartig ist und es keine Alternativ Anbieter zur Fortsetzung gibt (im Gegensatz zu anderen Fahrrad Firmen)
- daß Spiele Freizeitgestaltung sind, deren Dauer begrenzt ist wie zB bei einem Kinofilm, der ja auch irgendwann vorbei ist
- daß Kunst mitunter provokant ist und nicht immer zwingend logisch oder wirtschaftlich sinnvoll



> Ist das denn kein rechtliches Problem wenn der Hersteller die von mir gekaufte Software einfach so abschaltet weil er das für nötig hält?


Es muß zu den Bedingungen verkauft werden, die nachher auch stattfinden. Wenn das der Fall ist, gibt es kein rechtliches Problem.



> Na dann nenn doch konkrete Beispiele und wir schauen hier weiter.


Such dir was aus: EA Online Service Updates - Server-Abschaltungen - Spiele von EA & EA SPORTS
Aber in der Tat scheinen die Spiele doch mindestens 3 Jahre zu laufen.



> Absichtliches Zerstören eigener Software obwohl die Leute Geld dafür bezahlt haben ...


... und ihnen vorher bereits klar war, daß es sich nur um ein zeitlich begrenztes Spielvergnügen handeln wird.

Genauso wie das auch bei Abo MMOs, Office 356, oder Virenscanner Jahres Lizenzen kommuniziert wird.



> Habe ich oft genug erklärt dass ich ein Problem erkenne und der Entwickler nicht alles machen darf was er möchte.


Dein Standpunkt in allen Ehren, aber dein "darf nicht" hat keinerlei rechtliche Grundlage.



> Wenn du meine Beiträge lesen würdest dann müsstest du nicht immer die selben Gegenfragen stellen...


Wenn du beim Antworten nicht immer gekonnt die Frage ignorieren würdest, müßte ich die nicht erneut stellen. 



> Na gut dann hier eine Gegenfrage. erklär doch mal was rechtlich alles erlaubt ist? Darf der Entwickler alles anbieten was ihm in den Sinn kommt mit der Begründung "Joa ist halt unser Spielkonzept, wa?"


Erstmal gibt es ja nicht so viele Möglichkeiten, kommerzielle Aspekte konzeptionell in Spielen unterzubringen.

Und dann gilt mal wieder: Es muß zu den Bedingungen verkauft werden, die nachher auch stattfinden. Punkt.

Und solange nicht gerade das Spruchweistum _"Ich würd meinen linken Arm für das Spiel hergeben."_ diesbezüglich zur Realität wird, gibt es da noch sehr viel Spielraum, der rechtlich abgedeckt ist.



> Ich sehe das nämlich nicht so. Ich bin grundsätzlich dafür dass ein Entwickler seine Freiheit ausleben darf, aber bitte so dass das der Käufer keinen Nachteil aufgesetzt bekommt.


Jetzt mal provokativ gefragt: Warum denn?
Letztendlich bietet der Entwickler seine Ware an und der Kunde kann frei entscheiden, ob er das Angebot annimmt oder dem Entwickler den Stinkefinger zeigt. 
Solange beide Seiten sich über die Bedingungen einig sind und keinerlei überraschende Klauseln im Vertrag existieren, ist sehr vieles rechtens.



> Und das ist lediglich deine eigene Erwartungshaltung.


Nein, das ist schlicht meine Annahme, daß die Entwickler nicht völlig bescheuert sind. 
Soviel Kritik, wie ihnen momentan entgegenweht, stünde ihnen bei einer zu geringen Population der Konkurs schneller ins Haus, als sie gucken können. Vom nicht (mehr) vorhandenen Vertrauen in sie als Entwickler und damit des garantierten Fehlschlags von zukünftigen Projekten mal ganz abgesehen.



> Als Käufer solch eines Spiels erwarte ich dass das Spiel funktioniert - völlig egal was der Entwickler für ein Spielkonzept sich da ausmalt.


Tut es doch auch - solange noch genug Population vorhanden ist. Was wie gesagt, vorher dem Kunden kommuniziert werden muß und in diesem Fall auch wurde.


----------



## Chemenu (20. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dein Standpunkt in allen Ehren, aber dein "darf nicht" hat keinerlei rechtliche Grundlage.
> ...
> Letztendlich bietet der Entwickler seine Ware an und der Kunde kann frei entscheiden, ob er das Angebot annimmt oder dem Entwickler den Stinkefinger zeigt.
> Solange beide Seiten sich über die Bedingungen einig sind und keinerlei überraschende *und/oder rechtswidrigen* Klauseln im Vertrag existieren, ist sehr vieles rechtens.



Hab noch drei Wörter ergänzt. Damit wäre eigentlich alles gesagt. Da gibt es eigentlich auch nicht viel zu diskutieren.
Das Limit ist vorher bekannt. Wenn ich das akzeptieren kann, dann kaufe ich das Spiel. Ansonten lass ich es halt bleiben. Manchmal ist das Leben auch ganz einfach. ^^


----------



## doomkeeper (20. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> ">künstlichen aufgestelltem Limit< und >aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen<" sind keine *Argumente*, sondern *Gründe*, daher kann ich diese auch nicht "bestätigen".


Völlig egal wie du es nennen willst. Du hast den wirtschaftlichen Faktor und F2P bestätigt. Genau die 2 Beispiele die ich genannt habe


> Wayne? Es ging um das Beispiel eines MMOs *mit Abomodell*, bei dem nach Einstellung des Abozahlungen kein Zugriff auf das Spiel mehr möglich ist.


Die Software funktioniert aber weiterhin wenn man dafür zahlt. Das Spiel zerstört sich nicht von alleine wenn du kein Abo mehr zahlen kannst.


> _"Das Entwicklerstudio, das in der niederländischen Stadt Utrecht beheimatet ist, will *nur mit dem Verkauf des Spiels über Steam sein Geld verdienen*."_ (Quelle: Golem)


Warten wir ab wie es beim Release aussieht weil sie bestimmt ne menge Feedback bis dahin bekommen.


> Daß es sich nicht um *Argumente*, sondern um *verschiedene Gründe* handelt, und man Gründe nicht "bestätigen" oder "widerlegen" kann.


Wie oben schonmal erwähnt - du kannst es nennen wie du möchtest.


> Dennoch haben Leute Geld für Hacken & Co ausgegeben und haben jetzt nichts mehr davon. Es ist ein Beispiel für Geld, was in einem Spiel ausgegeben wurde und letztendlich (nämlich jetzt) als Ausgabe unnütz ist.


Spielt keine Rolle weil der Zugang zum Spiel kostenlos ist und somit hat sich dieser Punkt erledigt.


> Was? Den Unterschied zwischen "kommerzieller Grund" und "künstlicher Grund"?
> Dieser Unterschied hat keine rechtliche Relevanz.


Weißt du woher genau?


> "Sollten" hat keinerlei Relevanz für die Frage, ob es momentan rechtlich möglich ist. Die Antwort auf die Frage, *ob *es momentan ohne Probleme rechtlich möglich ist, hat außerdem nichts damit zu tun, ob man mit dieser Regelung zufrieden ist.


Deswegen ist es auch meine Meinung und kein zitierter Absatz aus irgendwelchen richtlichen Beschlüssen.


> Wieso? Gegen welches Recht verstoßen sie denn?


Ich gebe dir nicht zum 10ten mal die gleiche Antwort auf diese 08/15 Gegenfrage Worrel.
Du musst nicht auf alles eine energische Gegenfrage stellen weil das nunmal meine Meinung zu diesem Spielkonzept ist und ich die Gründe oft genug beschrieben habe.


> Du "hältst es für Quatsch", daß man sich an die Regeln über die Leistungen, Funktionsweise, -dauer und den Umfang nach dem Verkauf auch hält?
> 
> Du solltest gelegentlich nochmal überprüfen, was du genau auf welches Zitat antwortest, denn das kann ja wohl nicht mal dein Ernst gewesen sein.


Wo schreibe ich denn das ich genau das für Quatsch halte?

Ich finde es nur naiv zu behaupten dass alles in bester Ordnung sei wenn vorher die Informationen auf den Tisch liegen. 
Man muss genau so diese Informationen analysieren und abschätzen ob diese denn für den Kunden tragbar sind.
z.b. auch mein Beispiel mit der vereinbarten Blutspende damit eine Software funktioniert.
Oder wie in diesem Fall dass das Spiel vom Entwickler eingestellt wird obwohl sie es nicht machen *müssen

*Da sie es aber machen *wollen* ist das ein anderes Thema


> Bloß ignorierst du komplett alles andere als dieses Detail:
> - daß man sich ein Fahrrad...


Es ging ums Prinzip und das war absolut treffend von mir formuliert. Egal wie detailliert du hier es auseinandernehmen möchtest.


> Es muß zu den Bedingungen verkauft werden, die nachher auch stattfinden. Wenn das der Fall ist, gibt es kein rechtliches Problem.


Du beantwortest einfach diese Frage wohl nicht oder?

Bist du dann etwa der Meinung dass der Entwickler sich alles ausdenken kann oder wie? Hauptsache es ist vorher alles bekannt und alles ist ok?
So funktioniert das nicht.

EA hatte damals mit der ersten EULA von Origin auch geschrieben dass sie deine Daten zu Werbezwecken an Dritte weiterleiten werden etc.pp
Ganz schnell war der Verbraucherschutz hinterher und diese Passage ist ganz schnell aus der EULA verschwunden weil das nicht in Europa erlaubt ist was die dort alles reingeschrieben hatten.

Was lernen wir daraus? Die Unternehmen testen die Grenzen der Konsumenten immer wieder aus auch wenn sie wissen dass ihre Ideen nicht erlaubt sind.
Völlig egal was man unterschreibt und was der Entwickler einem erzählen möchte - es gibt eine gewisse Grenze und das nennt sich Verbraucherschutz damit wir Konsumenten
nicht auf nutzloser Software sitzen bleiben weil das der Entwickler zum Spielspaß dazuzählt. 


> ... und ihnen vorher bereits klar war, daß es sich nur um ein zeitlich begrenztes Spielvergnügen handeln wird.
> Genauso wie das auch bei Abo MMOs, Office 356, oder Virenscanner Jahres Lizenzen kommuniziert wird.


Nein eben nicht. Die Software selber ist sofort wieder nutzbar wenn das Abo bezahlt wird oder ein neuer Key aktiviert wird.
The Flock verschwindet vom Markt und ist selbst für die Leute nicht mehr nutzbar die es gekauft haben.

Das ist der feine aber kleine Unterschied und somit ist dein Vergleich falsch.


> Dein Standpunkt in allen Ehren, aber dein "darf nicht" hat keinerlei rechtliche Grundlage.


Es ist eben meine Meinung und ich vermute hier ein rechtliches Problem. und jetzt? 


> Wenn du beim Antworten nicht immer gekonnt die Frage ignorieren würdest, müßte ich die nicht erneut stellen.


Ich wiederhole mich oft genug dass das meine Meinung ist etc.pp und das ich nicht glauben kann dass diese Idee einfach so kostenpflichtig auf den Markt zu bringen sein wird/darf.

Ich habe nirgends geschrieben oder zitiert dass das zu 100% verboten ist um meine Vermutung zu belegen.


> Erstmal gibt es ja nicht so viele Möglichkeiten, kommerzielle Aspekte konzeptionell in Spielen unterzubringen.
> Und dann gilt mal wieder: Es muß zu den Bedingungen verkauft werden, die nachher auch stattfinden. Punkt.
> Und solange nicht gerade das Spruchweistum _"Ich würd meinen linken Arm für das Spiel hergeben."_ diesbezüglich zur Realität wird, gibt es da noch sehr viel Spielraum, der rechtlich abgedeckt ist.



Nochmal. Das weißt du woher genau? Der Markt entwickelt sich stetig weiter und neue Spielkonzepte fordern den Verbraucherschutz permanent heraus.
Inwiefern hier eine Grenze überschritten wird sehen wir erst dann wenn der Release immer näher kommt.

Bis dahin weißt du über rechtliche Probleme genau so wenig wie jeder andere auch. Du gehst nur davon aus dass es keine Probleme gibt weil sie es vorher ankündigen. Nun das ist nur deine Meinung und kein
fakt dass sie somit aus dem Schneider sind.

Wir werden sehen 


> Jetzt mal provokativ gefragt: Warum denn?
> Letztendlich bietet der Entwickler seine Ware an und der Kunde kann frei entscheiden, ob er das Angebot annimmt oder dem Entwickler den Stinkefinger zeigt.
> Solange beide Seiten sich über die Bedingungen einig sind und keinerlei überraschende Klauseln im Vertrag existieren, ist sehr vieles rechtens.


Bitte was? Ich muss dir erklären warum ein Software mit eingebautem Killswitch nicht kundenfreundlich ist? Dein ernst?


> Nein, das ist schlicht meine Annahme, daß die Entwickler nicht völlig bescheuert sind.
> Soviel Kritik, wie ihnen momentan entgegenweht, stünde ihnen bei einer zu geringen Population der Konkurs schneller ins Haus, als sie gucken können. Vom nicht (mehr) vorhandenen Vertrauen in sie als Entwickler und damit des garantierten Fehlschlags von zukünftigen Projekten mal ganz abgesehen.



Erwartungshaltung / Annahme / Meinung.. Mein Gott ist doch Jacke wie Hose mit diesen Wortklaubereien.
Du weißt genau so wenig wie ich wie sie mit diesem Spiel diesen Killswitch umsetzen werden und hiermit ist dieser Punkt ebenfalls abgeschlossen.

Ich werde nicht darüber reden wie genau sie es handhaben werden. Mir reichts vollkommen aus dass der Killswitch zum Spielspaß dazugehören soll und das stört mich.

Es hat den Charakter eines Glücksspiels nur mit dem Unterschied dass hier das Geld einseitig gehandhabt wird und der User am Ende mit einer kaputten Software sitzen bleibt.


> Tut es doch auch - solange noch genug Population vorhanden ist. Was wie gesagt, vorher dem Kunden kommuniziert werden muß und in diesem Fall auch wurde.


Wir drehen uns im Kreis und ich hoffe dass dieses Thema vom Verbraucherschutz oder Herrn Mathé mit der Gamestar aufgegriffen wird.

Für dich stellt es kein Problem dar und für mich eben schon


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juli 2015)

hut ab @worrel, dein durchhaltevermögen ist wirklich beachtlich! [emoji106]


----------



## Worrel (20. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Völlig egal wie du es nennen willst.


Wer nennt denn hier Gründe "Argumente"? 



> Du hast den wirtschaftlichen Faktor und F2P bestätigt. Genau die 2 Beispiele die ich genannt habe


Ich habe Beispiele genannt. Und natürlich gibt es Beispiele, in denen etwas aus kommerziellen Gründen beendet wird und natürlich gibt es  Beispiele, in denen etwas künstlich beendet wird und natürlich gibt es F2P Spiele ... aber das "bestätigt" doch nix. 



> Warten wir ab wie es beim Release aussieht weil sie bestimmt ne menge Feedback bis dahin bekommen.


Ignorieren wir einfach mal die aktuellen Aussagen, nachher könnte man noch ein konkretes Argument vorweisen oder - Gott bewahre - eine sinnvolle Diskussion führen.



> Spielt keine Rolle weil der Zugang zum Spiel kostenlos ist und somit hat sich dieser Punkt erledigt.


Sicher ist der Punkt erledigt. Dennoch ist es ein Beispiel für *eine *Art der Monetarisierung jenseits von "Kaufen und für immer haben".



> > Was? Den Unterschied zwischen "kommerzieller Grund" und "künstlicher Grund"?
> > Dieser Unterschied hat keine rechtliche Relevanz.
> 
> 
> Weißt du woher genau?


Logische Schlußfolgerung?

Nimm beispielsweise einen Mord oder einen Diebstahl. Der *Grund *für die Tat ist für die Frage *ob *es eine Straftat ist, völlig egal. Er ist lediglich für die Höhe der Strafe relevant.



> Ich gebe dir nicht zum 10ten mal die gleiche Antwort auf diese 08/15 Gegenfrage Worrel.


Mir würde schon *eine *Antwort reichen, wenn sie denn das besagte Recht beinhalten würde. Ansonsten hast du mit der Behauptung, dieses Konzept würde gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen, nur sinnlos Nullen und Einsen ins Internet gequetscht.



> Wo schreibe ich denn das ich genau das für Quatsch halte?


Wenn du nicht mal dein eigenes Geschreibsel sinnvoll nachvollziehen kannst, wundert mich langsam gar nichts mehr ... und nein, deutlicher, als in meinem obigen Posting kann ich dir das leider nicht darlegen.



> Ich finde es nur naiv zu behaupten dass alles in bester Ordnung sei wenn vorher die Informationen auf den Tisch liegen.


"Alles in bester Ordnung" ist was anderes als "ohne rechtliche Probleme".



> Es ging ums Prinzip und das war absolut treffend von mir formuliert. Egal wie detailliert du hier es auseinandernehmen möchtest.


Ein Vergleich ist nur passend, wenn er in einem gewissen Umfang passt, und das ist hier nicht wirklich der Fall.



> Du beantwortest einfach diese Frage wohl nicht oder?


WTF? 

Die Frage lautet: "*Ist das denn kein rechtliches Problem *wenn der Hersteller die von mir gekaufte Software einfach so abschaltet weil er das für nötig hält? "
Meine Antwort: "Es muß zu den Bedingungen verkauft werden, die nachher auch stattfinden. Wenn das der Fall ist, *gibt es kein rechtliches Problem.*"

Soll ich dir das auch noch vortanzen oder was?



> EA hatte damals mit der ersten EULA von Origin auch geschrieben dass sie deine Daten zu Werbezwecken an Dritte weiterleiten werden etc.pp
> Ganz schnell war der Verbraucherschutz hinterher und diese Passage ist ganz schnell aus der EULA verschwunden weil das nicht in Europa erlaubt ist was die dort alles reingeschrieben hatten.


Sprich: Sie haben gegen Datenschutzrechte verstoßen. Ganz konkrete Rechte, deren Paragraphen man jetzt raussuchen könnte.
Und gegen welche konkreten Rechte wird mit der konzeptionellen Abschaltung verstoßen?



> Nein eben nicht. Die Software selber ist sofort wieder nutzbar wenn das Abo bezahlt wird oder ein neuer Key aktiviert wird.


Du willst anscheinend wirklich den Oscar für das konsequenteste Falschverstehen von Aussagen bekommen, oder?

Die Betonung liegt auf dem Satzteil _"Genauso wie das auch bei ... *kommuniziert wird.*"_. Das sind Beispiele für Zeitbeschränkungen bei Software, die ein unbedarfter Nutzer nicht unbedingt erwartet, die aber eben vor/beim Verkauf klar kommuniziert werden und dadurch nicht mehr unter die "Überraschungs-Klausel" fallen.



> Das ist der feine aber kleine Unterschied und somit ist dein Vergleich falsch.


Der Vergleich bezieht sich auf die Kommunikation und ist daher nicht falsch.



> Es ist eben meine Meinung und ich vermute hier ein rechtliches Problem. und jetzt?


Jetzt hast du eine Aussage und bisher noch keinerlei Daten, Paragraphen, vergleichbare Fälle oder Verstoß-/Straftatsbezeichnungen genannt, die deine Aussage belegen können.

Einfach haltlos hier in den Thread rein unken: "Das dürfen die aber nicht!" ist sicherlich eine Meinung, diskussionstechnisch aber nur wenig mehr als einmal quer über die Tastatur zu facerollen.



> Ich habe nirgends geschrieben oder zitiert dass das zu 100% verboten ist um meine Vermutung zu belegen.


Und wie soll ich dann das hier verstehen?





doomkeeper schrieb:


> Falls sie dafür Geld verlangen wollen dann ist das mMn. schlichtweg nicht legal und durchführbar wie sie es sich vorgestellt haben.


bzw: Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen "schlichtweg nicht legal" und "100% verboten"?



> Nochmal. Das weißt du woher genau? Der Markt entwickelt sich stetig weiter und neue Spielkonzepte fordern den Verbraucherschutz permanent heraus.
> Inwiefern hier eine Grenze überschritten wird sehen wir erst dann wenn der Release immer näher kommt.


Sicher gibt es immer neue "Herausforderungen"  in diesem "Wettrüsten".

Ändert aber absolut überhaupt nichts daran, daß es *bisher *keinerlei Gesetz dagegen gibt und es daher *nach dem momentanen Recht *wohl völlig legal sein wird, was die da planen.



> Du gehst nur davon aus dass es keine Probleme gibt weil sie es vorher ankündigen.


... und weil es  - _soweit ich weiß_ - gegen keine geltenden Gesetze verstößt. Aber da kannst du mir sicher auf die Sprünge helfen: Gegen welches Recht verstoßen die denn konkret? 



> Bitte was? Ich muss dir erklären warum ein Software mit eingebautem Killswitch nicht kundenfreundlich ist? Dein ernst?


Nein.

Deine Aussage war: _"... ein Entwickler [darf] seine Freiheit ausleben ..., aber bitte so dass das der Käufer keinen Nachteil aufgesetzt bekommt."_Meine Frage: _"Warum denn? ... der Kunde kann frei entscheiden, ob er das Angebot annimmt oder dem Entwickler den Stinkefinger zeigt. 
 Solange beide Seiten sich über die Bedingungen einig sind..., ist sehr vieles rechtens."_

Mit keinem Wort habe ich die Kundenfreundlichkeit erwähnt. Und um die geht es in dieser Diskussion auch gar nicht, sondern lediglich um die Frage, ob der Hersteller gegen geltendes Recht verstößt. (Und wenn, dann gegen welches?  )



> Du weißt genau so wenig wie ich wie sie mit diesem Spiel diesen Killswitch umsetzen werden


Stimmt natürlich, wir haben ja keine offiziellen Mitteilungen der Entwickler, in denen das genau beschrieben wird ... tja, so ein Mist, was könnte man damit für eine schöne, sinnvolle Diskussion führen, aber so ganz ohne jegliche Infos ... so ein Mist aber auch ... 



> und hiermit ist dieser Punkt ebenfalls abgeschlossen.


Danke, großer Gesprächsleiter.



> Mir reichts vollkommen aus dass der Killswitch zum Spielspaß dazugehören soll ...


Oh, wer sagt das denn? Der Counter gehört zum Spiel*konzept *dazu, aber ob es für den Spiel*spaß* wirklich zuträglich ist, wenn das Spiel unabhängig vom Spielerverhalten des *einzelnen Spielers *nicht mehr gespielt werden kann ...?



> Es hat den Charakter eines Glücksspiels nur mit dem Unterschied dass hier das Geld einseitig gehandhabt wird ...


Und es somit kein Glücksspiel ist, denn bei einem Glücksspiel geht es um *Einsätze *und *Gewinne *und insbesondere Letztere vermag ich überhaupt nicht zu entdecken.



> Für dich stellt es kein Problem dar ...


Wer sagt das denn? Es gibt kein *rechtliches *Problem - aber als potentieller Kunde halte ich dennoch nichts von diesem Konzept - wie ich auch schon in meinem ersten Posting in diesem Thread schrob.


----------



## Chemenu (20. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Einfach haltlos hier in den Thread rein unken: "Das dürfen die aber nicht!" ist sicherlich eine Meinung, diskussionstechnisch aber nur wenig mehr als einmal quer über die Tastatur zu facerollen.


Jetzt musste ich wirklich lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doomkeeper (20. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wer nennt denn hier Gründe "Argumente"?


Gott bei dir muss man wirklich alles 100 mal wiederholen oder ^^

Mir ist es doch egal wie ob du dich an diesen Begriffen gestört fühlst. 
Es ist deutlich erkennbar was ich in diesem Absatz geschrieben habe - völlig egal sie diese Punkte zu benennen sind.


> Ich habe Beispiele genannt. Und natürlich gibt es Beispiele, in denen etwas aus kommerziellen Gründen beendet wird und natürlich gibt es  Beispiele, in denen etwas künstlich beendet wird und natürlich gibt es F2P Spiele ... aber das "bestätigt" doch nix.


Dann denk genauer nach bevor du etwas schreiben möchtest. Du hast nix anderes als ich geschrieben und machst hier immer noch einen auf Konter.


> Ignorieren wir einfach mal die aktuellen Aussagen, nachher könnte man noch ein konkretes Argument vorweisen oder - Gott bewahre - eine sinnvolle Diskussion führen.


Mit dir ist das so ne Sache. Hat man schon bei der Diskussion Kopfhörer vs Sound Anlage gesehen dass du um jeden Preis Konter gibst, ohne selber nachzudenken.
Wie du so schön weiter unten schreibst " Logische Schlussfolgerung ". 



> Sicher ist der Punkt erledigt. Dennoch ist es ein Beispiel für *eine *Art der Monetarisierung jenseits von "Kaufen und für immer haben".


Genau das meine. Den Kaugummi "dennoch" in die lääääääääääääääääänge ziehen und einfach nicht loslassen 


> Logische Schlußfolgerung?
> Nimm beispielsweise einen Mord oder einen Diebstahl. Der *Grund *für die Tat ist für die Frage *ob *es eine Straftat ist, völlig egal. Er ist lediglich für die Höhe der Strafe relevant.


Oh also du darfst dich der logischen Schlussfolgerung bedienen, während du von mir stichfeste Beweise verlangst warum es rechtliche Probleme gibt?

Nicht dran gedacht dass ich ebenfalls meine logischen Schlussfolgerungen ziehe?


> Mir würde schon *eine *Antwort reichen, wenn sie denn das besagte Recht beinhalten würde. Ansonsten hast du mit der Behauptung, dieses Konzept würde gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen, nur sinnlos Nullen und Einsen ins Internet gequetscht.


Hier wieder genau die gleiche Reaktion von dir. Du darfst alles schreiben was du denkst obwohl es in dessen Wahrheitsgehalt genau so viel bzw. wenig wert ist wie meins.
Nur mit dem Unterschied dass du hier kein Problem erkennst und ich aber schon.

Du schreibst ebenfalls nur Dinge von denen du ausgehst also schön den Ball flach halten 


> Wenn du nicht mal dein eigenes Geschreibsel sinnvoll nachvollziehen kannst, wundert mich langsam gar nichts mehr ... und nein, deutlicher, als in meinem obigen Posting kann ich dir das leider nicht darlegen.


Die Betonung liegt hier auf "*genau* *das* für Quatsch" weil du geschrieben hast dass ich es für "quatsch" halte dass sich der Hersteller an all das hält was er vor dem Verkauf offiziell mitteilt.

Hier zeigst du nämlich ganz genau dass du wieder nicht richtig verstehen und lesen möchtest. Diesen Punkt habe ich sogar klar und deutlich für dich begründet
_"Ich finde es nur naiv zu behaupten dass alles in bester Ordnung sei wenn vorher die Informationen auf den Tisch liegen. 
Man muss genau so diese Informationen analysieren und abschätzen ob diese denn für den Kunden tragbar sind."

_Wenn du diesen Absatz ignorierst und meinen Beitrag auf zurecht geschnittene Häppchen verteilst dann ist das dein Problem Worrel. Nicht meins.


> "Alles in bester Ordnung" ist was anderes als "ohne rechtliche Probleme".


Wieder Jacke wie Hose - hör auf jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage zu legen weil ganz genau ersichtlich ist was hier gemeint ist.
Du musst nicht drauf eingehen wenn dir nix dazu einfällt.



> Ein Vergleich ist nur passend, wenn er in einem gewissen Umfang passt, und das ist hier nicht wirklich der Fall.


Nein natürlich ganz und gar nicht weil sonst müsstest du zugeben dass das Prinzip haargenau das gleiche ist - ob Software oder Nutzgut spielt keine Rolle.


> WTF?
> Die Frage lautet: "*Ist das denn kein rechtliches Problem *wenn der Hersteller die von mir gekaufte Software einfach so abschaltet weil er das für nötig hält? "
> Meine Antwort: "Es muß zu den Bedingungen verkauft werden, die nachher auch stattfinden. Wenn das der Fall ist, *gibt es kein rechtliches Problem.*"
> Soll ich dir das auch noch vortanzen oder was?



ähm die Frage aus diesem Zitat lautet
 "Bist du dann etwa der Meinung dass der Entwickler sich alles ausdenken  kann oder wie? Hauptsache es ist vorher alles bekannt und alles ist ok?
So funktioniert das nicht."

Und dann kam das Beispiel mit EA weil solche "Verträge" nicht wirksam sind wenn der Konsument in Gefahr ist.


> Sprich: Sie haben gegen Datenschutzrechte verstoßen. Ganz konkrete Rechte, deren Paragraphen man jetzt raussuchen könnte.
> Und gegen welche konkreten Rechte wird mit der konzeptionellen Abschaltung verstoßen?


Du kannst diese Frage noch 10 mal stellen und du wirst darauf keine von dir erwünschte Antwort bekommen, weil das auf meiner Annahme beruht, dass sie hiermit
bestimmt irgendwo etwas nicht erlaubtes machen.

Wenn ich vom Fach wäre, dann hätte ich schon längst meine Recherchen betrieben. Also warte ich darauf bis es sich Leute einschalten die sich mit sowas auskennen.
Ich kann mir eben nicht vorstellen dass eine "frühzeitige Ankündigung" ein Freifahrtschein ist alles machen zu können was man möchte.

Würdets du aber verstehen wenn du lesen würdest statt stupide Kontra zu geben.


> Du willst anscheinend wirklich den Oscar für das konsequenteste Falschverstehen von Aussagen bekommen, oder?
> 
> Die Betonung liegt auf dem Satzteil _"Genauso wie das auch bei ... *kommuniziert wird.*"_. Das sind Beispiele für Zeitbeschränkungen bei Software, die ein unbedarfter Nutzer nicht unbedingt erwartet, die aber eben vor/beim Verkauf klar kommuniziert werden und dadurch nicht mehr unter die "Überraschungs-Klausel" fallen.


Sowas nennt sich Meinungsverschiedenheit falls du es nach den ewig langen Beiträgen immer noch nicht begriffen hast 


> Der Vergleich bezieht sich auf die Kommunikation und ist daher nicht falsch.


Mir egal auf was du dich hier beziehst, aber im Fall von The Flock bezieht sich das auf das Produkt und das es unbrauchbar gemacht wird.
Deswegen ist dein Vergleich falsch


> Jetzt hast du eine Aussage und bisher noch keinerlei Daten, Paragraphen, vergleichbare Fälle oder Verstoß-/Straftatsbezeichnungen genannt, die deine Aussage belegen können.
> Einfach haltlos hier in den Thread rein unken: "Das dürfen die aber nicht!" ist sicherlich eine Meinung, diskussionstechnisch aber nur wenig mehr als einmal quer über die Tastatur zu facerollen.


Schrecklich wie du ignorierst dass ich genau diese Punkte nicht nennen kann und du aber meine Behauptungen selber nicht widerlegen kannst.
Wir beide posten hier unsere Meinung und sind nicht vom Fach um hier haargenau über irgendwelche Paragraphen zu diskutieren.

Also behalte deine Pfeile ruhig bei dir da wir hier absolut im selben Boot sitzen und lediglich eine andere Meinung über dieses Konzept haben.
Ich wüsste nicht warum deine Meinung richtiger als meine ist.

Belegen können wir beide nix.


> Und wie soll ich dann das hier verstehen?
> bzw: Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen "schlichtweg nicht legal" und "100% verboten"?


Such es dier selber aus bei deiner Wortklauberei wenn du Spaß daran hast 
Aber für dich mal ganz einfach formuliert: Ich denke nicht dass das erlaubt ist.


> Sicher gibt es immer neue "Herausforderungen"  in diesem "Wettrüsten".
> Ändert aber absolut überhaupt nichts daran, daß es *bisher *keinerlei Gesetz dagegen gibt und es daher *nach dem momentanen Recht *wohl völlig legal sein wird, was die da planen.



Wissen tust du es nicht - du gehst lediglich davon aus dass das schon seine Richtigkeit hat.


> ... und weil es  - _soweit ich weiß_ - gegen keine geltenden Gesetze verstößt. Aber da kannst du mir sicher auf die Sprünge helfen: Gegen welches Recht verstoßen die denn konkret?


Siehe oben. Du weißt gar nix weil es solch einen Fall noch nicht gab ^^ Eine Annahme ist kein Wissen. Im Gegensatz zu dir gebe ich zu dass ich nicht weiß ob das alles rechtens ist und dass das lediglich meine Meinung ist. 


> Nein.
> 
> Deine Aussage war: _"... ein Entwickler [darf] seine Freiheit ausleben ..., aber bitte so dass das der Käufer keinen Nachteil aufgesetzt bekommt."_Meine Frage: _"Warum denn? ... der Kunde kann frei entscheiden, ob er das Angebot annimmt oder dem Entwickler den Stinkefinger zeigt.
> Solange beide Seiten sich über die Bedingungen einig sind..., ist sehr vieles rechtens."_
> ...


Nice try 

Natürlich hast du das Wort nicht geschrieben weil du hier überhaupt kein Problem erkennst und deswegen nicht daran denkst.
Ich denke aber dass dieses Konzept nicht kundenfreundlich ist und deswegen ist das ein Nachteil für den Konsumenten.

Deal with it - wir sind nicht einer Meinung.


> Stimmt natürlich, wir haben ja keine offiziellen Mitteilungen der Entwickler, in denen das genau beschrieben wird ... tja, so ein Mist, was könnte man damit für eine schöne, sinnvolle Diskussion führen, aber so ganz ohne jegliche Infos ... so ein Mist aber auch ...


Du weißt also genau wie sie mit diesem Konzept umgehen werden? Auch wenn die Verkaufszahlen gering sind? Wenn irgendwas schief läuft? Wenn das System von der Community absichtlich ausgenutzt wird um Schaden anzurichten?
Not bad 


> Oh, wer sagt das denn? Der Counter gehört zum Spiel*konzept *dazu, aber ob es für den Spiel*spaß* wirklich zuträglich ist, wenn das Spiel unabhängig vom Spielerverhalten des *einzelnen Spielers *nicht mehr gespielt werden kann ...?


 Sie wollen eine neue Art von Survival Atmosphäre erschaffen. Natürlich gehört das zum Spielspaß. Zu was sonst? 
Oh stimmt habe Vergessen dass du gerne die Wörter nach der tiefsten Bedeutung sortierst... Spielerfahrung? 



> Und es somit kein Glücksspiel ist, denn bei einem Glücksspiel geht es um *Einsätze *und *Gewinne *und insbesondere Letztere vermag ich überhaupt nicht zu entdecken.


Deswegen rede ich auch vom Charakter... oh moment für dich genauer..... ähm. Merkmale? Gefühlt wie? 


> Wer sagt das denn? Es gibt kein *rechtliches *Problem - aber als potentieller Kunde halte ich dennoch nichts von diesem Konzept - wie ich auch schon in meinem ersten Posting in diesem Thread schrob.


Nochmal für dich zum notieren. Du weißt nicht ob es kein rechtliches Probleme bei diesem Vorhaben wird.
Du bist lediglich der Meinung dass es keins gibt weil dir nix anderes bekannt ist bzw. nicht in den Sinn kommt es zu hinterfragen.

Du versuchst dieses Konzept zu erklären statt es in seiner Form zu kritisieren - das sind Anzeichen dafür dass du dieses Konzept in dieser Form akzeptierst. Denn eine kritische Stimme sagt hier klar und deutlich
"Warum soll ich Geld für ein Spiel bezahlen, wenn es der Entwickler absichtlich einstellt nur weil Ingame ein Ziel erreicht wird?"

Außerdem verstehe ich etwas nicht bei deiner Einstellung.
Ich weiß ja nicht wie du eine Kaufentscheidung fällst aber wenn ich etwas nicht kaufen möchte dann habe ich irgendwo ein Problem mit dem Entwickler oder dem Produkt.

Du hast kein Problem mit dem Konzept aber dennoch schließt du dich als potentieller Kunde aus.
Du verteidigst ihr Vorhaben und denkst in keinsterweise kritisch. Trotzdem hälst du dich als potentieller Käufer raus?

Hätte es ja verstanden wenn du am Spiel interessiert wärst aber das bist du anscheinend nicht - dennoch bist du der *Überzeugung (zu wissen)* dass hier alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht, aber selber aus irgendwelchen Gründen auch immer dir dieses Konzept dir nicht zusagt.

Da möchte anscheinend jemand nicht zugeben dass ihn etwas am Konzept stört... 

Edit:
Ich bin durch mit dieser Diskussion und man spricht sich (leider) wieder wenn es hierzu mehr Informationen gibt.


----------



## Worrel (21. Juli 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Gott bei dir muss man wirklich alles 100 mal wiederholen oder ^^


Danke gleichfalls.



> Mir ist es doch egal wie ob du dich an diesen Begriffen gestört fühlst.


Die menschliche Kommunikation basiert auf genau definierten Wörtern. Natürlich steht es dir frei, zu sagen _"Die Suppe ist kalt"_ wenn du_ "Ich habe mir einen PC gekauft" _meinst, dennoch führt das logischerweise zu Mißverständnissen.

Ein "_Argument_" besteht nun mal mindestens aus zwei Aussagen, die logisch zusammen hängen, und eben diesen logischen Zusammenhang kann man "_bestätigen_". Einfach zu behaupten, daß zwei unterschiedliche Gründe für die Abschaltung "_Argumente_" seien und ich das "_bestätigt_" hätte ist so sinnvoll, wie zu behaupten, ich würde gutheißen, was Bild so schreibt, weil ich weiß, daß Bild existiert. 



> Es ist deutlich erkennbar was ich in diesem Absatz geschrieben habe - völlig egal sie diese Punkte zu benennen sind.


Es macht aber keinerlei Sinn, da es dort nichts gibt, was man "_bestätigen_" könnte.



> Dann denk genauer nach bevor du etwas schreiben möchtest. Du hast nix anderes als ich geschrieben und machst hier immer noch einen auf Konter.


Nein, ich schreibe nämlich nicht, daß sich aus der bloßen Existenz unterschiedlicher Gründe eine Nicht-Legalität ableiten ließe.



> Mit dir ist das so ne Sache. Hat man schon bei der Diskussion Kopfhörer vs Sound Anlage gesehen dass du um jeden Preis Konter gibst, ohne selber nachzudenken.


Eine Diskussion besteht aus dem Austausch von Informationen und Argumenten. Wenn ich Argumente für Lautsprecher liefere, von dir aber nix kommt, kein Gegenargument, Fakt oder sonstwas, ist die Diskussion logischerweise zum Scheitern verurteilt.



> Genau das meine. Den Kaugummi "dennoch" in die lääääääääääääääääänge ziehen und einfach nicht loslassen


Ich habe 2 Beispiele genannt, um meinem Punkt zu unterstreichen. An diesen Beispielen gibt es in der Tat kaum Diskussionsbedarf. Sie dienten nur dazu, darzustellen, daß es auch andere fragwürdige kommerzielle Modelle gibt, die ebenfalls legal sind. Derjenige, der dann angefangen hat, daraus eine Diskussion zu machen, warst du.



> Oh also du darfst dich der logischen Schlussfolgerung bedienen, während du von mir stichfeste Beweise verlangst warum es rechtliche Probleme gibt?


Ich nenne so eine logische Schlußfolgerung direkt im Anschluß. Von dir gibt es immer noch nicht mehr als die Benennung der zwei unterschiedlichen Gründe und die Behauptung, daß dies nicht legal sei.
Eine logische Schlußfolgerung à la _"Das ähnliche Modell XY ist illegal, also muß das auch illegal sein"_ habe ich bisher vermißt.



> Hier wieder genau die gleiche Reaktion von dir. Du darfst alles schreiben was du denkst obwohl es in dessen Wahrheitsgehalt genau so viel bzw. wenig wert ist wie meins.


Bei einer Diskussion gehören nun mal Fragen dazu. Und wenn die Diskussion sinnvoll verlaufen soll, dann wäre es angebracht, relevante Fragen der Diskussion auch ordnungsgemäß zu beantworten. Da sich ein Forum wie dieses für sinnvolle Diskussionen durchaus anbietet, sollte man eigentlich erwarten können, daß die Gesprächspartner auch an einer solchen interessiert sind. Du hingegen scheinst alles zu tun, damit man dir das nicht mehr abkauft.



> > "Alles in bester Ordnung" ist was anderes als "ohne rechtliche Probleme".
> 
> 
> Wieder Jacke wie Hose - hör auf jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage zu legen weil ganz genau ersichtlich ist was hier gemeint ist.


Es *ist *aber ein Unterschied. Und für den Verlauf dieser Diskussion ein *relevanter*, denn durch deinen Meinung, daß das dasselbe wäre, entsteht dein Mißverständnis am Ende dieses Postings.



> ähm die Frage aus diesem Zitat lautet
> "Bist du dann etwa der Meinung dass der Entwickler sich alles ausdenken  kann oder wie? Hauptsache es ist vorher alles bekannt und alles ist ok?
> So funktioniert das nicht."
> 
> Und dann kam das Beispiel mit EA weil solche "Verträge" nicht wirksam sind wenn der Konsument in Gefahr ist.


Und wie ich auch schon weiter oben geschrieben habe: 
Solange man nicht buchstäblich seinen Arm für das neue Spiel abhacken muß und logischerweise die zu akzeptierenden AGB kein geltendes (zB Verbraucher)Recht verletzen, ist vieles momentan rechtlich nicht belangbar.

Logischerweise kann ich dir keinen Unbedenklichkeits-Blankoscheck ausstellen, da man rechtlich nur *konkrete *Fälle beurteilen kann. 



> Du kannst diese Frage noch 10 mal stellen und du wirst darauf keine von dir erwünschte Antwort bekommen, weil das auf meiner Annahme beruht, dass sie hiermit
> bestimmt irgendwo etwas nicht erlaubtes machen.


Und das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn ich über irgendwas behaupten würde: _"Das ist doch illegal, was der da macht"_, dann habe ich doch *Vergleichsfälle *oder *bestimmte Rechte *im Kopf, gegen die der verstößt. Ich sag doch nicht _"Diese Tat ist kriminell"_, nur weil gerade *die Sonne scheint*. 



> Ich kann mir eben nicht vorstellen dass eine "frühzeitige Ankündigung" ein Freifahrtschein ist alles machen zu können was man möchte.


Nicht _"frühzeitige Ankündigung", _sondern _"Information des Käufers vor dem Kauf"_. Auch das ist ein relevanter Unterschied, weil man eben nicht jedem zumuten kann, sich in Internetforen vorzeitig zu informieren, aber ein Hinweis à la _"Für dieses Spiel ist eine Internetverbindung und ein Steam Account nötig ... blabla"_ auf der Packung selbst dürfte in diesem Fall ausreichen.



> Würdets du aber verstehen wenn du lesen würdest statt stupide Kontra zu geben.


Weil ich ja auch gar keine Argumente bringe und nur einfach _"Doch!"_ sage. Deshalb sind meine Postings ja auch so kurz. 



> Sowas nennt sich Meinungsverschiedenheit falls du es nach den ewig langen Beiträgen immer noch nicht begriffen hast


Wenn ich ein Beispiel für eine *Art der Kommunikation *nenne und du pflückst dir einen dafür völlig unbedeutenden Punkt raus ... dann ist das in der Tat exakt dasselbe wie bei deinem Fahrrad Beispiel, bloß mit umgekehrten Rollen.



> Mir egal auf was du dich hier beziehst,


= _"Mir egal, was du da schreibst, ich hab meinen Standpunkt und ich werde einen Teufel tun, davon abzurücken." _Super Diskussionsansatz. 



> Deswegen ist dein Vergleich falsch


= _"Außerdem habe ich Recht. Geht ja nicht, daß du als Autor deiner Zeilen besser weißt, was du damit gemeint hast, als ich."_



> Schrecklich wie du ...  aber meine Behauptungen selber nicht widerlegen kannst.


Welche konkreten Behauptungen denn?

Da gab es bis jetzt eine einzige von dir, und zwar,_ "Es gibt kommerzielle und künstlerische Gründe für die Abschaltung und da es sich um keinen kommerziellen Grund handelt, ist das illegal"_ (sinngemäß)

Für die Frage nach der Illegalität/Rechtmäßigkeit braucht man ein konkretes Gesetz, welches eben dafür zutreffend ist.

Mir fällt da bei bestem Nachdenken kein Gesetz ein. Daher mein Standpunkt: _"Das ist legal."_ Wenn dir ebenfalls kein Gesetz einfällt, welches dafür zutrifft, solltest du deinen Standpunkt vielleicht mal überdenken.



> Such es dier selber aus bei deiner Wortklauberei wenn du Spaß daran hast


Wortklauberei betreibst du gerade, womit du dich herausreden willst, daß _"Ich habe nirgends geschrieben oder zitiert dass das zu 100% verboten ist um meine Vermutung zu belegen."_ eben wahr sei.



> Wissen tust du es nicht - du gehst lediglich davon aus dass das schon seine Richtigkeit hat.


Richtig. Wissen tu ich es nicht, da ich kein Rechtwissenschaftler bin und auch kein komplettes wandelndes Rechtsnachschlagewerk. Aber da a) mir, b) dir und c) scheinbar auch sonst niemandem hier auch nur ansatzweise ein konkretes Gesetz einfällt, welches hierauf zutrifft, kann ich doch guten Gewissens davon ausgehen, daß es in diesem Fall legal ist.



> Nice try
> 
> Natürlich hast du das Wort nicht geschrieben weil du hier überhaupt kein Problem erkennst und deswegen nicht daran denkst.


Womit wir bei oben angekündigtem Mißverständnis deinerseits sind.




> Außerdem verstehe ich etwas nicht bei deiner Einstellung.
> Ich weiß ja nicht wie du eine Kaufentscheidung fällst aber wenn ich etwas nicht kaufen möchte dann habe ich irgendwo ein Problem mit dem Entwickler oder dem Produkt.
> 
> Du hast kein Problem mit dem Konzept aber dennoch schließt du dich als potentieller Kunde aus.
> ...


_"Wenn ich etwas nicht kaufen möchte", _dann passiert das aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen. Die meisten werden sein_ "zu teuer"_ oder_ "gefällt mir nicht". _Das heißt aber doch nicht, daß ich _"ein Problem" _mit dem Entwickler oder Produkt hätte. Ich mag nun mal keine CDs mit Schlagermusik, aber ich habe kein _"Problem"_ mit der Existenz selbiger. Wenn Leute meinen, sie müßten sich solche akustische Luftverschmutzung antun - bitte sehr. Deren _"Problem". _^^

Und ich sehe eben kein rechtliches Problem, das dieses Konzept haben wird - genauso, wie es kein rechtliches Problem geben würde, wenn Steuern und Mieten um den maximal zulässigen Satz erhöht würden. Dennoch würde mir das logischerweise nicht gefallen.


In diesem Thread habe ich bisher meine Auffassung bezüglich der *rechtlichen *Frage dargestellt. Völlig unabhängig davon habe ich eine *persönliche *Meinung zu diesem Konzept und in der Tat sogar noch eine weitere, die das *konzeptionell-künstlerische* Element berücksichtigt.

In einer Diskussion muß man nämlich nicht stur auf einen Standpunkt stellen und diesen mit allen Mitteln verteidigen, komme, was da wolle, man kann das Diskussionsthema auch unter den unterschiedlichsten Aspekten und aus den verschiedensten Blickwinkeln betrachten und dabei mitunter auch mal Argumente für die Gegenseite bringen.

Genauso wie ich zum Beispiel keinen Schlager mag, kann ich dennoch objektiv beurteilen, daß Helene Fischer interessanterweise in ihren Strophen musikalisch deutlich Anspruchsvolleres darbietet als in ihren Refrains, die im Prinzip nur eingängige Melodien auf Kindergarten Niveau sind.

Und ebenso kann ich behaupten, daß Kriege auch was Gutes haben, da sie durch das Verringern der menschlichen Population der Überbevölkerung entgegenwirken. Dennoch bin ich persönlich gegen Kriege und könnte nur der sprichwörtlichen Fliege was zuleide tun.


Meine Meinungen, seziert zum Mitdenken:

a) Das Konzept des Entwicklers verstößt gegen keine mir bekannten Gesetze. Da mir bisher auch niemand anders konkrete Gesetze nennen konnte, gegen die sie verstoßen, gehe ich davon aus, daß ihr Vorhaben vollkommen rechtmäßig ist.

b) Ich persönlich möchte gekaufte Spiele auch in 10 Jahren nochmal spielen können. Bei diesem Konzept hingegen ist es zweifelhaft, daß der Counter derart hoch angesetzt wird, daß das noch möglich sein wird. Meines Erachtens wäre ein ~3 Jahres Counter aus Firmensicht angebracht. Da ich daher davon ausgehe, daß es in 10 Jahren eben nicht mehr spielbar ist: kein Kauf. (eine mögliche Ausnahme: Steam Deal für 2 Euro)

c) Dennoch ist das Konzept beeindruckend und einzigartig. Kein Spiel hat es bisher gewagt, die Population eines Planeten oder wasweißich quasi virtuell aussterben zu lassen, indem man jeden Respawn mit dem Leben eines Bewohners verknüpft. Kein Spiel hat bisher das Spielen des Spiels konzeptionell als Ursache des näherrückenden Spielendes integriert. Und kein Multiplayer Spiel hatte bisher überhaupt ein richtiges Ende.


Merke: Die Antworten auf die Fragen _"Verstößt das gegen geltendes Recht?"_, _"Würde ich mir das kaufen?", "Ist das eine sinnvolle wirtschaftliche Entscheidung?"_ und _"Ist das Konzept künstlerisch wertvoll?"_ müssen nicht zwangsläufig in einer einzigen, eindeutigen und widerspruchsfreien Meinung enden.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Juli 2015)

Worrel ... 

Aber mal eine Frage, woher nimmst du die Zeit und vorallem die Muße hier so einen 'wall of text' zu verfassen?


----------



## Chemenu (21. Juli 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Worrel ...
> 
> Aber mal eine Frage, woher nimmst du die Zeit und vorallem die Muße hier so einen 'wall of text' zu verfassen?



Ich nominiere Worrel hiermit für den Ehrentitel "Typewriter". ^^


----------



## Worrel (21. Juli 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Worrel ...
> 
> Aber mal eine Frage, woher nimmst du die Zeit und vorallem die Muße hier so einen 'wall of text' zu verfassen?


Hier mal zwischendurch ne Zeile, dort mal einen Absatz und Ruckzuck ist schon wieder so ein TL;DR Kandidat fertig. 

Und bei Antworten auf _Doomkeeper _schreibt sich das irgendwie von selbst.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (21. Juli 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oder auch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (21. August 2015)

Current Population: 215.358.979 - scheint mir doch recht niedrig zu sein ...
=> The Flock on Steam

17 Euro kostet das btw.


----------



## Worrel (22. August 2015)

FYI:
Current Population: 215.342.530

=> momentan ~15.000 Tode / Tag
... was für ~45 Jahre reichen sollte, sofern ich mich nicht verrechnet habe.


----------



## Worrel (5. September 2015)

Aktueller Stand: 215.299.794
= ~21.000 Tode/Woche
= ~200 Jahre 

Das wird ja eine _völlig andere _Spielerfahrung als jedes x-beliebige andere MP Spiel.


----------



## Bonkic (5. September 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aktueller Stand: 215.299.794
> = ~21.000 Tode/Woche
> = ~200 Jahre
> 
> Das wird ja eine _völlig andere _Spielerfahrung als jedes x-beliebige andere MP Spiel.



das hat sich wohl jemand übelst verkalkuliert.


----------



## Worrel (4. Oktober 2015)

*Datum*

*Population*

*Tode/Tag*

*Jahre bis 0*

21.8. 

215.358.979



22.8. 

215.342.530

17470

34

5. 9. 

215.299.794

4014

147

4.10. 

215.289.061

1612

*366*


Bin mal gespannt, was die sich zur Lösung des Problems ausdenken.


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Oktober 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> *Datum**Population**Tode/Tag**Jahre bis 0*21.8. 215.358.97922.8. 215.342.53017470345. 9. 215.299.79440141474.10. 215.289.0611612*366*
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, was die sich zur Lösung des Problems ausdenken.



Neu! DLC "Weapons of mass destruction".


----------



## PcJuenger (4. Oktober 2015)

Also doch nur PR-Gag, hm ^^?


----------



## Worrel (18. Dezember 2015)

Update:



*Datum*

*Population*

*Tode/Tag*

*Jahre bis 0*

21.8. 

215.358.979



22.8. 

215.342.530

17470

34

5. 9. 

215.299.794

4014

147

4.10. 

215.289.061

1612

366

18.12. 

215.287.449

21

*27.442*


In 27 tausend Jahren werden wir dann das Ende des Spiels erleben ... frühestens.


----------



## Worrel (16. Januar 2016)

Update:



*Datum*

*Population*

*Tode/Tag*

*Jahre bis 0*

21.8. 

215.358.979



22.8. 

215.342.530

17470

34

5. 9. 

215.299.794

4014

147

4.10. 

215.289.061

1612

366

18.12. 

215.287.449

21

27.442

16.1. 16

215.287.425

0.89

*662000*


Zeit bis Serverdown: inzwischen schlappe 662.000 Jahre.

Nicht mal *ein *Tod/Tag! Wie soll das Spiel je wieder auf die Beine kommen, wenn vielleicht nur einmal pro Woche überhaupt ein Spiel zustande kommt ...?


----------



## Worrel (8. März 2016)

Update:



*Datum*

*Population*

*Tode/Tag*

*Jahre bis 0*

21.8. 

215.358.979



22.8. 

215.342.530

17470

34

5. 9. 

215.299.794

4014

147

4.10. 

215.289.061

1612

366

18.12. 

215.287.449

21

27.442

16.1. 16

215.287.425

0.89

662.000

8.3. 16

215.287.425

0

*∞*


Ums mal positiv auszudrücken: Diesmal war's einfach zu rechnen.


----------



## Worrel (6. Mai 2016)

Inzwischen (06.05.2016) ist der offizielle Counter auf 999.999.999. 

Dadurch wird das Ende aber auch nicht schneller erreicht.


----------

